# interesting new Glaze



## chillly

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=wet-glaze-2-0-stock-coming-soon

Open for debate guys?


----------



## james_death

We have been on about it for about 6 to 8 months on and off....

Now it will finally get over here......:thumb:

keep your eyes peeled for a official detailing world review.... when it finally gets over here... and the weather is suitable to test....:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

Its a fantastic glaze and imo the best there is although not tried amigo. so versatile easy on/off and a great finish. buy it you want be disappointed.


----------



## shinie

is this suitable for all paint?

Best applied by hand or machine?


----------



## mr.t

better than meguiars number 7?i guess its on par because number 7 is a gloss enhancer which doesnt strip anything.


----------



## Guest

sounds good,would love to try it


----------



## simonjj

Some FAQ's and Tips here... http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1142
and some more info here... http://www.wetglaze.com/blog.html

My order is currently being produced ( Wet Glaze 2.0 is not a re-branded product ) as soon as it's here my site will be updated.
Thank you for all the interest.
Simon


----------



## country boy

Been reading about this on Autopia and on here and cant wait for it to arrive.Always been a big fan of Blackhole but the ability to layer and the fact it does'nt remove anything or need any long cure times sounds ideal for me.Could Amigo finally be knocked off its perch???


----------



## Mr Shoelaces

isnt the whole market flooded with products like this?


----------



## cheekymonkey

( Wet Glaze 2.0 is not a re-branded product ) as soon as it's here my site will be updated.
Thank you for all the interest.
Simon[/QUOTE]

i can confirm this is true, i spoke to Dave (who owns wet glaze) in the past and know it is his own product and not a rebrand.


----------



## cheekymonkey

shinie said:


> is this suitable for all paint?
> 
> Best applied by hand or machine?


can be used on any type of paint before a sealant or wax or on top of it. contains no abrasives or cleaners so won't effect the wax or sealant under it.
can be applied by hand or machine and is easy on/off both ways


----------



## cheekymonkey

mr.t said:


> better than meguiars number 7?i guess its on par because number 7 is a gloss enhancer which doesnt strip anything.


yes and no, on single stage paint esp red and black nothing is as good as a oil based glaze like no 7, but you can put this on top of no7 to add a little more bling and lock in the no7. one thing it is a lot easier to use than no7, you can apply a couple of coats of wet glaze in less time than it takes to apply 1 coat of no7.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Mr Shoelaces said:


> isnt the whole market flooded with products like this?


No there isn't another glaze like this on the market that i know of. other glazes of this type contain abrasives or cleaners this one doesn't. there are oil based glazes which contain no abrasives or cleaners like megs no7 but no protection. wet glaze is easier to use and leaves some protection behind, so if applied on top of a wax or sealant it will last.
you need to try this glaze to appreciate it. It truly is a one off product and should be in everyones collection.


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Best glaze I ever used, works very nice even on your favorite wax/sealant 
Easy to apply and very easy to polish.
Will stick on glass very hard, for many months!


----------



## chillly

Anyone know if its topped with a wax or sealant on top will it last until the wax or sealant starts to fail??


----------



## waxy

Sounds a lot like CG Wet Mirror Finish.


----------



## chillly

waxy said:


> Sounds a lot like CG Wet Mirror Finish.


interesting


----------



## RedUntilDead

waxy said:


> Sounds a lot like CG Wet Mirror Finish.


Nice one! scratched an itch as I have wmf:thumb:


----------



## country boy

Any news on when this will be in stock?


----------



## simonjj

country boy said:


> Any news on when this will be in stock?


Hi, sorry i can't give an exact date yet but will update this thread and my site when i can.

Many thanks for your interest.
Simon


----------



## millns84

Acrylic glaze? Won't wash off? No layering issues?

Sounds like an expensive blackhole


----------



## cheekymonkey

millns84 said:


> Acrylic glaze? Won't wash off? No layering issues?
> 
> Sounds like an expensive blackhole


BH contains cleaners and fillers, wet glaze doesn't, its arguable that BH can't be layered with it containing cleaners, wet glaze doesn't have this problem. 
what makes wet glaze stand out from other acrylic glaze is the finish. its deeper richer and glossier than any other,


----------



## simonjj

millns84 said:


> Acrylic glaze? Won't wash off? No layering issues?
> 
> Sounds like an expensive blackhole


Unlike Black Hole, Wet Glaze does not contain any cleaners so can be applied on top of waxes or sealants whereas it is recommended to apply Black Hole under you LSP.
Simon


----------



## simonjj

cheekymonkey said:


> BH contains cleaners and fillers, wet glaze doesn't, its arguable that BH can't be layered with it containing cleaners, wet glaze doesn't have this problem.
> what makes wet glaze stand out from other acrylic glaze is the finish. its deeper richer and glossier than any other,


Beat me to it


----------



## M3simon

Can it be use on, or is it better on any particular paint colour.
Ie. Poorboys white diamond glaze is for white or light coloured paint?
I'm thinking about a silver paint finish.


----------



## cheekymonkey

M3simon said:


> Can it be use on, or is it better on any particular paint colour.
> Ie. Poorboys white diamond glaze is for white or light coloured paint?
> I'm thinking about a silver paint finish.


no its great on any colour and won't mute flake, its so easy to use and unlike other glazes you can add another coat for extra depth and richness to the finish


----------



## M3simon

cheekymonkey said:


> no its great on any colour and won't mutt flake, its so easy to use and unlike other glazes you can add another coat for extra depth and richness to the finish


What's 'mutt flake'???


----------



## cheekymonkey

M3simon said:


> What's 'mutt flake'???


some products can hide (mute) the metallic flakes in the paint, so as it can't be seen.


----------



## Matty4467

cheekymonkey said:


> some products can hide (mutt) the metallic flakes in the paint, so as it can't be seen.


do you mean mute? 

this looks very interesting product!


----------



## cheekymonkey

Matty4467 said:


> do you mean mute?
> 
> this looks very interesting product!


yea mute thats the one, might be to do with dog getting on settee,side tracked me.
its a brilliant product and so versatile, and the finish is second to none


----------



## country boy

Can solvent heavy waxes or sealants affect this glaze when applied on top of it?


----------



## cheekymonkey

country boy said:


> Can solvent heavy waxes or sealants affect this glaze when applied on top of it?


can't say they wouldn't as solvents are a form of cleaner, but would say no more than they would effect any other product. i really like to top it with vics concours


----------



## RedCloudMC

Looks an interesting product and am keen to try it. 

Some of the points re Black Hole cleaning are a little off the mark though. Yes it does if applied by machine etc but as a gentle hand application for increased gloss at a show, no it doesn't. But this could just make black hole redundant for me if as good as people claim. Will give it a go.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

Wax Attack said:


> Unlike Black Hole, Wet Glaze does not contain any cleaners so can be applied on top of waxes or sealants whereas it is recommended to apply Black Hole under you LSP.
> Simon


Wetglaze is a pure glaze,no cleaning agents.
thats what make it exceptional.


----------



## -Raven-

How is this a new product???


----------



## country boy

Any news yet when this will be available?


----------



## simonjj

country boy said:


> Any news yet when this will be available?


My order is being despatched Monday 5th and should be with me by the 8th, i'll post and update my site as soon as it's available.

Simon


----------



## Spoony

Looking forward to trying some of this.


----------



## simonjj

Spoony said:


> Looking forward to trying some of this.


There's a bottle with your name on it :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Wax Attack said:


> There's a bottle with your name on it :thumb:


Some man!

I've got a fair few glazes on the shelf for comparison at the moment, I also love the idea that it can just go right over a wax.


----------



## Crash Master

How do you get hold of it, went on the website to buy some but it had a massive min order level?


----------



## simonjj

Crash Master said:


> How do you get hold of it, went on the website to buy some but it had a massive min order level?


Wet Glaze 2.0 will be available to buy through my site ( click my signature below ) by the end of next week.

Simon


----------



## chillly

Wicked nice one simon. will be looking forward to the reviews on this along with giving it a bash myself:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v

To be fair arent Blackhole and Amigo slightly different in the fact they fill, so wouldnt their use be different to Wet Glaze? My car has swirls and I dont have any experience at machine polishing, so as a glaze I would use Amigo, to fill those swirls. Then I could use Wet Glaze on top ? is that right?


----------



## cheekymonkey

nicks16v said:


> To be fair arent Blackhole and Amigo slightly different in the fact they fill, so wouldnt their use be different to Wet Glaze? My car has swirls and I dont have any experience at machine polishing, so as a glaze I would use Amigo, to fill those swirls. Then I could use Wet Glaze on top ? is that right?


your right you can use WG2.0 on top of a glaze like omigo/blackhole,infact you can use it on top of any glaze, any sealant or wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Wax Attack said:


> Wet Glaze 2.0 will be available to buy through my site ( click my signature below ) by the end of next week.
> 
> Simon


thats great Simon i'm running low on it.


----------



## Crash Master

Wetting my pants with anticipation, hope it's not hype!

I presume you've done some sample testing, if so what were your results?


----------



## simonjj

Crash Master said:


> Wetting my pants with anticipation, hope it's not hype!
> 
> I presume you've done some sample testing, if so what were your results?


For me it works exactly as described, it goes over / under wax with no issues, plus there were enough favourable reviews available for me to commit to a large quantity, as soon as my order arrives a bottle is going to the DW review for an independent review.


----------



## Dream Machines

cheekymonkey said:


> No there isn't another glaze like this on the market that i know of. other glazes of this type contain abrasives or cleaners this one doesn't. there are oil based glazes which contain no abrasives or cleaners like megs no7 but no protection. wet glaze is easier to use and leaves some protection behind, so if applied on top of a wax or sealant it will last.
> you need to try this glaze to appreciate it. It truly is a one off product and should be in everyones collection.


All there are with all paint enhancing products is chemical cleaners, abrasive polish or oil based products. thats all there is to my knowledge
Acrylic products like werkstatt, klasse, toughseal, polylack etc are all chemical cleaners, not oil or abrasive, from what I've read

Prima Amigo is a great product too


----------



## cheekymonkey

Dream Machines said:


> All there are with all paint enhancing products is chemical cleaners, abrasive polish or oil based products. thats all there is to my knowledge
> Acrylic products like werkstatt, klasse, toughseal, polylack etc are all chemical cleaners, not oil or abrasive, from what I've read
> 
> Prima Amigo is a great product too


thats so right dream machine,and theres where WG2.0 is diffrent it has no cleaners or abbrasives, and leaves a deeper wetter finish then any other glaze, except an oil based on single coat paint which no other glaze can compete. 
the great thing is with WG2.0 is as you've said amigo is a great product and leaves a great finish, but put WG2.0 on top of it and the paint goes to another level, wetter and deeper they are a great combo give it a try


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Foamed, washed, clayed, dried and 2 layers of WG2.0 (last year 23.04-2011)


----------



## Dream Machines

sounds good cheeky monkey but I'd like to read an MSDS sheet. is it water based or solvent?


----------



## waxy

MSDS sheet is available to view on the website.


----------



## Dream Machines

which site mate, wax attack?


----------



## cheekymonkey

its here mate

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Wet-Glaze-2.o-MSDS.pdf


----------



## simonjj

*Wet Glaze 2.0 is now in stock... *http://www.waxattack.co.uk/


----------



## Russ and his BM

Remember a few of us were asking about samples of this...could that be sorted out for us at all?


----------



## cheekymonkey

Russ and his BM said:


> Remember a few of us were asking about samples of this...could that be sorted out for us at all?


just buy it mate you won't regret it :thumb:


----------



## e32chris

what will give the best finish with this? apply before wax or apply after wax, i assume the finish will last longer if applied before lsp?


----------



## cheekymonkey

e32chris said:


> what will give the best finish with this? apply before wax or apply after wax, i assume the finish will last longer if applied before lsp?


it can be done both ways but under will last longer, one thing i have done is if i,m putting 2 coats on 24 hours apart i WG then wax , then wg and wax again.
leaves a deep, deep finish.


----------



## Shinyvec

This sounds really good and has to be in my collection so just orderd :thumb:
Transaction ID: 4P3535911H838741U


----------



## simonjj

Russ and his BM said:


> Remember a few of us were asking about samples of this...could that be sorted out for us at all?


Sorry Russ no samples at present.

Many thanks for all the orders :thumb: this looks like it's going to be a very popular product, a full Detailing World review is coming soon.

Simon


----------



## Russ and his BM

No worries Simon, I can understand that. I'll see how the reviews go.

I'm in a bit of a quandary as to fully correct and then use a nano sealant that will last ages, or playing with glazes and conventional sealants and carry on topping up to keep the car looking good. I don't need to rush into my decision though.

Cheers, good luck with the sales, it sure looks like it will be a very popular product.


----------



## M3simon

Just placed my order.
I'm feed back when I've applied it.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Russ and his BM said:


> No worries Simon, I can understand that. I'll see how the reviews go.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a quandary as to fully correct and then use a nano sealant that will last ages, or playing with glazes and conventional sealants and carry on topping up to keep the car looking good. I don't need to rush into my decision though.
> 
> Cheers, good luck with the sales, it sure looks like it will be a very popular product.


the great thing with WG2.0 is if you went the nano sealant way you can still use this on top to give a bit extra to the finish.


----------



## country boy

Just ordered mine,really looking forward to playing around with this.


----------



## sm81

cheekymonkey said:


> the great thing with WG2.0 is if you went the nano sealant way you can still use this on top to give a bit extra to the finish.


I doubt that you wouldn't notice any difference.


----------



## cheekymonkey

sm81 said:


> I doubt that you wouldn't notice any difference.


 I have used it on top of these sort of sealants just to see what it would do and have found it does add extra depth and a wetter look. Its better when the the sealants been on a while it then refreshes the finish.


----------



## Shinyvec

Looking forward to trying this on the likes of Project 32 and Reload, should get some fab results


----------



## sm81

cheekymonkey said:


> I have used it on top of these sort of sealants just to see what it would do and have found it does add extra depth and a wetter look. Its better when the the sealants been on a while it then refreshes the finish.


What about water sheeting and behavior? Jesse from Wolf's says that this kind of non nano product will affect water behavior.


----------



## cheekymonkey

sm81 said:


> What about water sheeting and behavior? Jesse from Wolf's says that this kind of non nano product will affect water behavior.


? i'm more in to the look of the finish. water behavior is something that is not that important to me.


----------



## martyp

Hmmmm.... This sounds good.

Currently my car is just itching for a good old paint detail.

Was going to do two coats of AG SRP then three coats of EGP over two days. 

However, do you reckon this would work: 
Day 1: AG SRP x2 & WG x2
Day 2: AG EGP x3

Sounds like EGP would stick to it fine and it won't remove any SRP either - I have a silver car with minimal swirls so not worth machining really.

EDIT: Reading some reviews it sounds like it works awesome on silver, so bought a bottle. Can't wait to try it out - just need the weather now.


----------



## SarahAnn

Any feedback on this yet as i'm itching to buy some too :wave:

Ah ive just seen that it looks like most are new orders. Come on boys, get it used and tell me it's fabulous


----------



## cheekymonkey

SarahAnn said:


> Any feedback on this yet as i'm itching to buy some too :wave:
> 
> Ah ive just seen that it looks like most are new orders. Come on boys, get it used and tell me it's fabulous


been using it for a while and imo its the best glaze available, so versatile, and is deeper and wetter then the others that i have used. buy it you wont regret it.


----------



## yetizone

cheekymonkey said:


> been using it for a while and imo its the best glaze available, so versatile, and is deeper and wetter then the others that i have used. buy it you wont regret it.


Sounds like an interesting product from the thread. So, what other glazes have to used in comparison? Would be interesting to read which you tried? Chemical Guys EZ, Megs #7, Amigo etc? :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

yetizone said:


> Sounds like an interesting product from the thread. So, what other glazes have to used in comparison? Would be interesting to read which you tried? Chemical Guys EZ, Megs #7, Amigo etc? :thumb:


 not tried omigo yet, but have tried britemax black max which is very similar, used PB BH & WD, CG ez,WMF , BL (although not marketed as a glaze) and glosworkz. CK RMG,YMG.
All these are great products and on single stage colours eg red, black you can't beat a oil glaze and no 7 and RMG are my favorite, saying that WG2.0 with 3 coats is not far behind and way closer then the others. it is also way easier then no 7 to use, and you can apply 3 coats in the same time it takes to do 1 coat of no7 and lasts a lot longer. the intresting part of WG 2.0 is you can use no7 then lock that in with WG 2.0 and your wax on top and you get a deeper wetter look then without WG2.0.
on metallic and light colours WG 2.0 leaves a wetter deeper finish then the others and is so easy to use and is more versatile then any other glaze.


----------



## yetizone

Many thanks for the info - I have #7 and Black Hole which are good and I actually don't mind the application of #7 - therapeutic if you take your time - which it needs! Tried CG EZ, Clearkote Red Mouse and liked them but thought they were not that big a step up over 7 and BH, so I sold them on. Its the layering capability of WG that has me intrigued I must say. Looks like one to try


----------



## cheekymonkey

yetizone said:


> Many thanks for the info - I have #7 and Black Hole which are good and I actually don't mind the application of #7 - therapeutic if you take your time - which it needs! Tried CG EZ, Clearkote Red Mouse and liked them but thought they were not that big a step up over 7 and BH, so I sold them on. Its the layering capability of WG that has me intrigued I must say. Looks like one to try


its well worth a try and the layering is a great bonus.


----------



## martyp

I have used Poorboys BH and #7 previously. Loved #7 on silver, can't wait to try this glaze out.

Decided I'm gonna do SRP + 2 or 3 coats of this glaze + 2 coats of Vintage. Should look SWEET!


----------



## cheekymonkey

martyp said:


> I have used Poorboys BH and #7 previously. Loved #7 on silver, can't wait to try this glaze out.
> 
> Decided I'm gonna do SRP + 2 or 3 coats of this glaze + 2 coats of Vintage. Should look SWEET!


sounds good :thumb:


----------



## martyp

Arrived at work today, smells good pretty thick for a glaze but if it lives up to what it says on the bottle I will be very happy!

Checked the weather for tomorrow, 9° with 8mph wind and sunny intervals all day. Perfect for a wash > decontaminate > clay > 2x SRP > Wet Glaze! :detailer:

Will post pics tomorrow... (weather permitting)


----------



## Spoony

I should be using this tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## chillly

Nice one guys. looking forward to the pics and your views.


----------



## yetizone

chillly said:


> Nice one guys. looking forward to the pics and your views.


Likewise :thumb:


----------



## country boy

Mine came through today too  Gonna go on top of the Menz Powerlock thats already on there with a couple of layers then add another layer of Powerlock to seal it in.Got a show to go to next month so gonna give it a proper detail,thinking of polishing with P1,two layers of Blackhole,two layers of Wet Glaze,seal with Powerlock then another layer of Wet Glaze on the morning of the show.


----------



## cheekymonkey

country boy said:


> Mine came through today too  Gonna go on top of the Menz Powerlock thats already on there with a couple of layers then add another layer of Powerlock to seal it in.Got a show to go to next month so gonna give it a proper detail,thinking of polishing with P1,two layers of Blackhole,two layers of Wet Glaze,seal with Powerlock then another layer of Wet Glaze on the morning of the show.


its brilliant as a pre show booster.


----------



## chillly

Hows the results guys any good ??. ive not got mine yet:tumbleweed:


----------



## M3simon

Received my bottle on Wednesday. It not stopped raining since.
God dam.


----------



## Crash Master

Used Wet Glaze 2.0 on my bonnet but ran out of time/light for the rest of the car.

If anyone has any pics or opinions after use then lets here it.

I found it put a slight depth on top of the new SRP I applied, not vast just a little, that said I really rate the new formula SRP compared to the old version.

Here are some pics of the beading today, not sure if it's meant to do anything for beading, but to be fair the car beads the same with SRP on it's own anyway as you can see from the roof.


----------



## Spoony

Suppose I'll throw in my input here on a favourable colour of car...


----------



## Crash Master

Looks very nice, what are your thoughts about the product?


----------



## Spoony

I thought it was good, easy to use and gave excellent results


----------



## country boy

I used this today and like it very much.Its similar to Blackhole maybe a tad thicker,i found it really comes alive on the second layer,i actually put three layers on the bonnet!My car is solid black and it did leave it with a lovely wet look and certainly darkened it a bit.The fact you dont have to let it cure means you can add multiple layers very quickly,i was actually giving each panel its two layers before moving to the next rather than going over the whole car then doing the whole lot again.

Overall i would'nt say the finish is much different to that of Blackhole,maybe slightly wetter looking,its more the versitality of the product that impresses me with its easy layering ability and the fact it can be put on top of your LSP which is perfect for topping up your finish at shows.


----------



## -Raven-

So who's going to post a current review? I'm looking forward to reading one! :thumb:


----------



## country boy

Whats wrong with the one i just put up?? Today is pretty current.


----------



## cheekymonkey

country boy said:


> I used this today and like it very much.Its similar to Blackhole maybe a tad thicker,i found it really comes alive on the second layer,i actually put three layers on the bonnet!My car is solid black and it did leave it with a lovely wet look and certainly darkened it a bit.The fact you dont have to let it cure means you can add multiple layers very quickly,i was actually giving each panel its two layers before moving to the next rather than going over the whole car then doing the whole lot again.
> 
> Overall i would'nt say the finish is much different to that of Blackhole,maybe slightly wetter looking,its more the versitality of the product that impresses me with its easy layering ability and the fact it can be put on top of your LSP which is perfect for topping up your finish at shows.


i love the finish it leaves closest to an oil glaze i've found , and as you've found a second adds even more. the great thing is its versatility. Another thing i have found is if you now give the lsp 24 hours and do another coat of WG 2.0 and lsp it goes to another level, i love this stuff


----------



## cheekymonkey

Spoony said:


> I thought it was good, easy to use and gave excellent results


how many coats did you use spoony?


----------



## -Raven-

country boy said:


> Whats wrong with the one i just put up?? Today is pretty current.


Where's the pics? 

Spoony's look nice! :thumb:


----------



## martyp

Here is a link to my work for the day...

Applied 3 coats of Wet Glaze. This stuff is the bomb. I was expecting it to do nothing dramatic but boy I was wrong!


----------



## country boy

type[r]+ said:


> Where's the pics?
> 
> Spoony's look nice! :thumb:


Far too busy with buffing to take pics as well!!  See if i can get some tomorrow,topped mine with Menz Powerlock as well.


----------



## Shinyvec

I have bought some of this but I am wondering if you can use it before a Nano type Sealent like Gtech C2 / C1.5 or Wolf's Bodywrap or Carpro Reload. I have these type Sealents and Im not sure on how to use everything with this Glaze. Is it Glaze first or last


----------



## Spoony

It'll be fine before reload, I used to glaze before reload all the time. 

I would say no to the rest, they seem to prefer bare paint for me.


----------



## Shinyvec

Thats good to know as Reload is my most favorite product incase you didnt know lol, it should look good on my Vec C then as Reload looks sweet on its own


----------



## cheekymonkey

Shinyvec said:


> I have bought some of this but I am wondering if you can use it before a Nano type Sealent like Gtech C2 / C1.5 or Wolf's Bodywrap or Carpro Reload. I have these type Sealents and Im not sure on how to use everything with this Glaze. Is it Glaze first or last


if i remember right Gtech and wolfs need clean bare paint , so you cant use this under them, but you can use on top to add more depth and wetness


----------



## Shinyvec

If I was to use it on top of Gtech or Wolf's would I still get the benifits of the Nano like the self cleaning properties or will it be lost. I know its been mentioned that the Glaze has anti-static qualities so does that mean it will still behave like the nano sealents underneath


----------



## M3simon

Question..
After you've applied the first 2 coats, any body any idea how long it should last or how often it needs to be re-applied.
Is there a rough guild?
:driver:


----------



## -Raven-

country boy said:


> Far too busy with buffing to take pics as well!!  See if i can get some tomorrow,topped mine with Menz Powerlock as well.


Please do! I'm a big fan of the Powerlock too, my favorite sealant! :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

M3simon said:


> Question..
> After you've applied the first 2 coats, any body any idea how long it should last or how often it needs to be re-applied.
> Is there a rough guild?
> :driver:


are you applying an lsp on top it


----------



## ronwash

Bodywrap best applied on a completly clean surface,so its a no-no in bw case.
youll have no problem with c2 or reload,not sure regarding 1.5.


----------



## M3simon

Quote:
Originally Posted by M3simon 
Question..
After you've applied the first 2 coats, any body any idea how long it should last or how often it needs to be re-applied.
Is there a rough guild?



cheekymonkey said:


> are you applying an lsp on top it


Lsp??
I've currently got Zaino Z2 as a finish.
I'm thinking a couple of coats of Wetglaze, finished with another coat of Z2.


----------



## cheekymonkey

M3simon said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by M3simon
> Question..
> After you've applied the first 2 coats, any body any idea how long it should last or how often it needs to be re-applied.
> Is there a rough guild?
> 
> Lsp??
> I've currently got Zaino Z2 as a finish.
> I'm thinking a couple of coats of Wetglaze, finished with another coat of Z2.


lsp means last stage protection = wax or sealant. 
wet glaze is rather durable for a glaze and if you are putting Z2 over it then the Z2 will lock it in and will last until the Z2 has failed.
you will get a great finish with the Z2 WG2.0 then Z2 on top so go for it mate.


----------



## M3simon

Quote:
Originally Posted by M3simon 
Quote:
Originally Posted by M3simon 
Question..
After you've applied the first 2 coats, any body any idea how long it should last or how often it needs to be re-applied.
Is there a rough guild?

Lsp??
I've currently got Zaino Z2 as a finish.
I'm thinking a couple of coats of Wetglaze, finished with another coat of Z2.
lsp means last stage protection = wax or sealant. 
wet glaze is rather durable for a glaze and if you are putting Z2 over it then the Z2 will lock it in and will last until the Z2 has failed.
you will get a great finish with the Z2 WG2.0 then Z2 on top so go for it mate.
* 

Sounds good. First bit of free time and good weather, it's on.


----------



## steve from wath

is this danesse wet glaze of old????


----------



## cheekymonkey

steve from wath said:


> is this danesse wet glaze of old????


yes and no its a totally new formula where as when it was danesse it was just Cg ez glaze rebranded. 
It is now owned by a someone else and the new formula is totally different to the old one, and a vast improvment. the new formula is in no way linked to CG.
if you liked the old one you will love this one.


----------



## deegan1979

I've just ordered this today as I was really impressed with what I've read. I was planning to use this before my meguiars gold class liquid wax ( not the best I know but want to use it up) my question is would this product have a better looking finish than my wax and if so I'm assuming I'd have to then coat this over the wax, should I just leave out the wax then? Cheers


----------



## simonjj

steve from wath said:


> is this danesse wet glaze of old????


Thanks cheekymonkey, as bit more info here steve: http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1128

Simon


----------



## Spoony

deegan1979 said:


> I've just ordered this today as I was really impressed with what I've read. I was planning to use this before my meguiars gold class liquid wax ( not the best I know but want to use it up) my question is would this product have a better looking finish than my wax and if so I'm assuming I'd have to then coat this over the wax, should I just leave out the wax then? Cheers


Go for 2 layers of wet glazr and top it with the wax. It'll leave an excellent finish.


----------



## cheekymonkey

deegan1979 said:


> I've just ordered this today as I was really impressed with what I've read. I was planning to use this before my meguiars gold class liquid wax ( not the best I know but want to use it up) my question is would this product have a better looking finish than my wax and if so I'm assuming I'd have to then coat this over the wax, should I just leave out the wax then? Cheers


the gold class isn't to bad when it comes to looks, its the durability that lets it down. As for the finish your best be is to give it 2 coats of WG 2.0 then the gold class on top. the gold class will help the WG last longer, just reapply the GC every 2/3 weeks (and if you want add another coat of WG before) to keep the protection up. when you've used you Gc up then you can look for something better.


----------



## SarahAnn

steve from wath said:


> is this danesse wet glaze of old????


Steve, ive just bought some Wet Glaze 2 and if you are a good boy, i'll let you use it :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979

I top the gold class up every weekend after a clean with 2 coats of the gold class quick wax spray and it seems to hold up quite well. Thanks tho, can't wait to see what it will do to my orange paint....


----------



## cheekymonkey

deegan1979 said:


> I top the gold class up every weekend after a clean with 2 coats of the gold class quick wax spray and it seems to hold up quite well. Thanks tho, can't wait to see what it will do to my orange paint....


not tried it on orange, but leaves a deep wet finish on red.


----------



## Eric the Red

Can it be applied over permanon


----------



## waxy

Can anyone tell me how the filling compares to Amigo?


----------



## deegan1979

Apparently can be applied over anything. And has no filling ability, pure glaze product


----------



## cheekymonkey

Eric the Red said:


> Can it be applied over permanon


yes it can


----------



## cheekymonkey

waxy said:


> Can anyone tell me how the filling compares to Amigo?


no its not a filler glaze just pure looks, although it can be use over amigo for a deeper wetter finish


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## Spoony

cheekymonkey said:


> no its not a filler glaze just pure looks, although it can be use over amigo for a deeper wetter finish


It will and does fill light swirls (as indicated on the bottle) or hide them...


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Spoony said:


> It will and does fill light swirls (as indicated on the bottle) or hide them...


..but not much vs. SRP or Blach Hole etc.


----------



## Spoony

[FIN]Dani said:


> ..but not much vs. SRP or Blach Hole etc.


Never measured it to give an answer on that. But WG does have filling ability to hide light swirls, perhaps that's all you need


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Yes it have, but it hide very very little, if you want some filling ability so this is not for you.

But it is very easy to use, you can apply it on hot paint, straight in sun shine and it will NOT stick. I've used it now for long time, it's my #1 glaze and some times after wash I put it on Collibite 915 just because I can 

It will stick on glass very hard, just try it, hard to remove!


----------



## cheekymonkey

Spoony said:


> It will and does fill light swirls (as indicated on the bottle) or hide them...


the filler are very minimal not the same as other glazes


----------



## cheekymonkey

[FIN]Dani said:


> Yes it have, but it hide very very little, if you want some filling ability so this is not for you.
> 
> But it is very easy to use, you can apply it on hot paint, straight in sun shine and it will NOT stick. I've used it now for long time, it's my #1 glaze and some times after wash I put it on Collibite 915 just because I can
> 
> It will stick on glass very hard, just try it, hard to remove!


spot on :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

ColinA5 said:


> Spoony, how long do you think this will last over a LSP?
> 
> I am thinking a couple of weeks?
> 
> My thinking is to use this over a good durable LSP to maximise the shine.


it will last a couple of weeks easily,


----------



## chillly

So it bonds to everything and goes under and over everything you guys have chucked at it so far? Its only march and it sounds like this will be one of the winners for best products for 2012 already.


----------



## cheekymonkey

chillly said:


> So it bonds to everything and goes under and over everything you guys have chucked at it so far? Its only march and it sounds like this will be one of the winners for best products for 2012 already.


would be a worthy winner


----------



## yetizone

MUST RESIST...!!!!!






I've just ordered a bottle - sigh!


----------



## chillly

yetizone said:


> MUST RESIST...!!!!!
> 
> I've just ordered a bottle - sigh!


:lol: Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

chillly said:


> :lol: Brilliant :thumb:


have you ordered yours yet chilly


----------



## s.bailey

yetizone said:


> MUST RESIST...!!!!!
> 
> I've just ordered a bottle - sigh!


You won't regret it! Just used it for the first time today and it's out of this world!! Topped with C1.5!!


----------



## cheekymonkey

yetizone said:


> MUST RESIST...!!!!!
> 
> I've just ordered a bottle - sigh!


when you get it give it 2 coats and you'll be amazed.


----------



## yetizone

Well, I certainly hope its as good as claimed chaps! Both our current jalopies have solid paint so I'm looking forward to having a play with it when the glaze arrives. I do like Megs #7 and used it this weekend, working particularly well on red paint, but it does have to topped with LSP and the biggie, it can't be layered like Wet Glaze 2


----------



## chillly

cheekymonkey said:


> have you ordered yours yet chilly


Yes mate its ready to go on an A6 along with the expert polishes im trying out to :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

chillly said:


> Yes mate its ready to go on an A6 along with the expert polishes im trying out to :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS

Damn this thread, I've ordered some myself. 

Planing to strip off the temp hand applied treatment of SRP, BH and EGP on my 'new' BMW Z3. Then machine polish with Menz 203S/85RD, 2 coats of this stuff, then some 476S on top (full tin so I'm going to use it up first). I hope the 476S is OK on top of it and maybe I'll try BH under it (if it's worth bothering after machine correction?). The Z3 is metallic Topaz (mid) blue, so I'm hoping it's going to really pop the flake and leave it looking really wet too. :thumb:

Might have to use it on the OH's Chilli Red Mini too. However, I believe it might not be my best choice on my black (non clearcoat) RS2000 when I finally finish covering it in dust and grinding metal? Maybe need something different for that, but 2 out of 3 aint bad as they say.


----------



## chillly

OldskoolRS said:


> Damn this thread, I've ordered some myself.
> 
> Planing to strip off the temp hand applied treatment of SRP, BH and EGP on my 'new' BMW Z3. Then machine polish with Menz 203S/85RD, 2 coats of this stuff, then some 476S on top (full tin so I'm going to use it up first). I hope the 476S is OK on top of it and maybe I'll try BH under it (if it's worth bothering after machine correction?). The Z3 is metallic Topaz (mid) blue, so I'm hoping it's going to really pop the flake and leave it looking really wet too. :thumb:
> 
> Might have to use it on the OH's Chilli Red Mini too. However, I believe it might not be my best choice on my black (non clearcoat) RS2000 when I finally finish covering it in dust and grinding metal? Maybe need something different for that, but 2 out of 3 aint bad as they say.


*
You cant just say RS2000 you have to put up a pic of it mate or you will get banned:lol::*thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS

Sorry Chillly, wings off covered in dust midway through some inner wing welding repairs, not a pretty picture...I'd rather be polishing it.:buffer:


----------



## chillly

OldskoolRS said:


> Sorry Chillly, wings off covered in dust midway through some inner wing welding repairs, not a pretty picture...I'd rather be polishing it.:buffer:


Ok we will let you off this time but pics when your ready mate:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn

Mine is due tomorrow. You boys leading me astray again with your bottles of promised loveliness!


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## ncd

SarahAnn said:


> Mine is due tomorrow. You boys leading me astray again with your bottles of promised loveliness!


**cough** Just to clarify, what are we talking about here?


----------



## DD1

Just ordered some to try for the first car show of the season on Sunday :thumb:

next day delivery want it quick


----------



## Eric the Red

Can it be topped with optiseal?


----------



## kev999

Ordered mine on Monday,anybody know how long it takes to be delivered.


----------



## SarahAnn

kev999 said:


> Ordered mine on Monday,anybody know how long it takes to be delivered.


Ive just got mine using 2nd class postage. I think i ordered Sunday night so they seem quick at getting the orders despatched :thumb:


----------



## simonjj

All orders are sent within 24 hours ( same day if possible ) and are sent second class unless otherwise requested, yours went yesterday Kevin so you should see it tomorrow.
Many thanks for the orders :thumb:

Simon


----------



## chillly

Eric the Red said:


> Can it be topped with optiseal?


Bumpy :thumb:


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## cheekymonkey

Eric the Red said:


> Can it be topped with optiseal?


i'm not sure, not used optiseal myself but would imagine it would be ok,its not a new nano type that needs bare paint. sorry cant be more help


----------



## deegan1979

Just got mine today ordered Sunday night so that's about36 hours delivery time.. Well impressed! What has everyone been applying this with?


----------



## kev999

deegan1979 said:


> Just got mine today ordered Sunday night so that's about36 hours delivery time.. Well impressed! What has everyone been applying this with?


deegan1979,just read on the blog for application by hand its a foam pad or microfibre pad.


----------



## Goodfella36

Eric the Red said:


> Can it be topped with optiseal?


Dose Opti-seal lock in my Carnauba?
No. The solvents will dissolves carnauba floating it to the top of the 
Opti-Seal. This fact holds true with any solvent based WOWA sealant.
The carnauba is not removed just repositioned.

Can I layer Opti-Seal?
Yes you can. For best results you should do this with 12 to 24 hour intervals.
If you do it after an hour it will be the same as if you applied a heavy coat of the product

now i dont know the ingridants of WG but so until tested cant give accurate answer on that.


----------



## millns84

I'm pretty sure there was a thread a while back where someone had contacted Optimum they had advised layering at least 30 minutes after application as long as the temperature was over 15 degrees?


----------



## Goodfella36

millns84 said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a thread a while back where someone had contacted Optimum they had advised layering at least 30 minutes after application as long as the temperature was over 15 degrees?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240297&highlight=opti+seal

As you can see chris from optimum said was spot on hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

My bottle arrived this morning (ordered Monday evening) - and with a Werkstat Carnauba Kit bought in the classified ads yesterday. Will be having a play with both this weekend :buffer:


----------



## OldskoolRS

Mine turned up today only ordered a couple of days ago, so great service. Have to give it a try later. :buffer:


----------



## stolt

just placed an order for a bottle last night, cant wait to try it out on my car.

thanks


----------



## cheekymonkey

yetizone said:


> My bottle arrived this morning (ordered Monday evening) - and with a Werkstat Carnauba Kit bought in the classified ads yesterday. Will be having a play with both this weekend :buffer:


the werkstat carnauba is 1 i am wanting to try, let use know what you think of it.


----------



## yetizone

cheekymonkey said:


> the werkstat carnauba is 1 i am wanting to try, let use know what you think of it.


Will do :thumb:

Just fancied a different approach to my usual LSP sealant use over the summer, but did not want a paste carnauba wax, so Werkstat Carnauba seemed a logical choice. I also tend to prefer LSP ' systems ' that have been formulated / designed to work together and complement each other from the paint cleaner to the LSP itself, so I'm looking forward to using Werkstat kit as a base, and then experimenting with the new glaze over the top


----------



## OldskoolRS

I couldn't wait.  My work car needed a wash and it was also chance to try out my newly bought Billbery wheel cleaner, EZ clean brush, poorboys wheel wax and of course the Wetglaze 2.0 on the bodywork.

The car is only 7 weeks old, but 3,500 miles on it already and only the second time I've had chance to wash it (my 'new' Z3 gets all the detailing attention lately). I just clayed the bonnet, quickly went over with SRP all over the car, then Wetglaze which I've then sealed with Collinite 476S wax. As someone else said it was like pouring on another clearcoat.

I've only just finished claying the whole of the Z3 which has a temporary hand polish with SRP, Black hole and AG sealant, so that will be coming off soon. A machine polish first, then Wetglaze 2.0 and 476S is going to look fantastic judging by the 320. :argie:


----------



## chillly

OldskoolRS said:


> I couldn't wait.  My work car needed a wash and it was also chance to try out my newly bought Billbery wheel cleaner, EZ clean brush, poorboys wheel wax and of course the Wetglaze 2.0 on the bodywork.
> 
> The car is only 7 weeks old, but 3,500 miles on it already and only the second time I've had chance to wash it (my 'new' Z3 gets all the detailing attention lately). I just clayed the bonnet, quickly went over with SRP all over the car, then Wetglaze which I've then sealed with Collinite 476S wax. As someone else said it was like pouring on another clearcoat.
> 
> I've only just finished claying the whole of the Z3 which has a temporary hand polish with SRP, Black hole and AG sealant, so that will be coming off soon. A machine polish first, then Wetglaze 2.0 and 476S is going to look fantastic judging by the 320. :argie:


That looks the nuts in pics mate but what do your eyes tell us. Has it indeed delivered and would you say its worth the buy? The reason this glaze really caught my eye was for its use under and over lsps:thumb: And get them wings done on the 2000


----------



## OldskoolRS

My eyes tell it looks great too as my photo skills aren't brilliant (it's a point and shoot compact camera). I've sprayed cars in the past and the clearcoat really looked like the paint was still wet after I put on/buffed up the WG if you know what I mean? I put the 476S to seal it as I don't normally have 3-4 hours spare to wash and polish it that thoroughly, which should be OK from what I've read.

Meant to add that I've got Blackhole too and it didn't seem to do the same wet shine as this. I've done my Z3 with BH, so I might redo a panel and compare on a darker colour.

Welding rig is being cleaned up and fresh mig wire installed for the RS repairs Chillly.:thumb:


----------



## chillly

OldskoolRS said:


> My eyes tell it looks great too as my photo skills aren't brilliant (it's a point and shoot compact camera). I've sprayed cars in the past and the clearcoat really looked like the paint was still wet after I put on/buffed up the WG if you know what I mean? I put the 476S to seal it as I don't normally have 3-4 hours spare to wash and polish it that thoroughly, which should be OK from what I've read.
> 
> Meant to add that I've got Blackhole too and it didn't seem to do the same wet shine as this. I've done my Z3 with BH, so I might redo a panel and compare on a darker colour.
> *
> Welding rig is being cleaned up and fresh mig wire installed for the RS repairs Chillly.:thumb:*


*
*

Yummy:thumb: Thats interesting mate the fact that 476s has gone over the top of WG. Seems we have found the ultimate Glaze Result:thumb: Thanks for your posts mate and sort the mig


----------



## yetizone

I used this glaze for the first time this afternoon.  How can I put it? Well, I bought one bottle but I wish I'd bought a crate…!!! :lol:

Its very good. It adds a little depth and wetness to the paint, in a similar way to Megs #7 - only without the faff. On a well prepped surface you will not see a night and day difference, but I did see a slight richness and deeper lustre to the paint that wasn't there before. I really like the effect, both on solid black and on red. Applied by hand I did find it a little harder to work into the paint than expected, but once the MF pad was moving the Wet Glaze spreads and melts into the paint like melted butter. Once clear-ish its worked in and ready to move on to the next area. It hazes in a few minutes and then is ready for removal. Very easy to buff leaving a slick surface, reminiscent of the slippery finish left by Menz Powerlock of all things, but not quite as slick. :thumb:

I used it by hand on the Polo and DA on the Passat. With both techniques the glaze was a breeze to use.

One tip though, I found it helpful to flip the MF cloth regularly when buffing as it can clog pretty quickly and leave some glaze residue. I used roughly three to four cloths per car when wiping down.

This glaze is going to be one valuable product for Show and Shine competition entrants at this years car shows :thumb:

Pix aded


----------



## chillly

yetizone said:


> I used this glaze for the first time this afternoon.  How can I put it? Well, I bought one bottle but I wish I'd bought a crate…!!! :lol:
> 
> Its very good. It adds a little depth and wetness to the paint, in a similar way to Megs #7 - only without the faff. On a well prepped surface you will not see a night and day difference, but I did see a slight richness and deeper lustre to the paint that wasn't there before. I really like the effect, both on solid black and on red. Applied by hand I did find it a little harder to work into the paint than expected, but once the MF pad was moving the Wet Glaze spreads and melts into the paint like melted butter. Once clear-ish its worked in and ready to move on to the next area. It hazes in a few minutes and then is ready for removal. Very easy to buff leaving a slick surface, reminiscent of the slippery finish left by Menz Powerlock of all things, but not quite as slick. :thumb:
> 
> I used it by hand on the Polo and DA on the Passat. With both techniques the glaze was a breeze to use.
> 
> One tip though, I found it helpful to flip the MF cloth regularly when buffing as it can clog pretty quickly and leave some glaze residue. I used roughly three to four cloths per car when wiping down.
> 
> I'll try and get some pix up later if I get time
> 
> This glaze is going to be a valuable product for Show and Shine competition entrants at this years car shows :thumb:


Cheers for your time and review mate. think ill order some more to:thumb:


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## traplin

OldskoolRS said:


> Meant to add that I've got Blackhole too and it didn't seem to do the same wet shine as this. I've done my Z3 with BH, so I might redo a panel and compare on a darker colour.


Mate if u can do this i'd much appreciate it. Think lots of others on here would too. Im torn between the 2 as i got a full bottle of BH at home so dont want to buy another glaze unless its that much better!


----------



## yetizone

Pix added to post #175. 

ColinA5 - I gave the Polo two coats of glaze and then a quick top coat of Werkstat Jeffs Carnauba. I'm very pleased with the deep wet finish given to the solid red paint with the combination of the Jeffs and the Wet Glaze 2.0, jetting I believe its called. On the Passat I just gave it one coat of glaze and no LSP - just curious as to what will happen to the finish without protection LSP.

Chilly - Welcome - a pleasure ! Many thanks for starting the thread, and the info provided by you and the rest of the contributors. I wouldn't have found this superb glaze if it wasn't for the reports from CheekyMonkey, WaxAttack etc :wave:


----------



## yetizone

traplin said:


> Im torn between the 2 as i got a full bottle of BH at home so dont want to buy another glaze unless its that much better!


I wouldn't say its better, its just different. Black Hole will fill swirls and clean the paint. Wet Glaze 2 will just add a deep wet finish - the huge benefit being that Wet Glaze can be layered. Black Hole can't. It depends on what you want to achieve really? Paint cleanse and hide swirling. Or layered depth and wetness of shine with multiple coats? :thumb:

You could use BH to clean and fill, layer an LSP of choice and then layer Wet Glaze at a later date = Bling-Tastic :lol:


----------



## simonjj

Polo looks fantastic. :thumb:

Simon


----------



## OldskoolRS

traplin said:


> Mate if u can do this i'd much appreciate it. Think lots of others on here would too. Im torn between the 2 as i got a full bottle of BH at home so dont want to buy another glaze unless its that much better!


I'll try to find time to have a go at this for comparison. However I've got some other jobs I need to do first, plus I'm getting sick of the neighbours saying 'are you washing it again?!'. I might try putting the WG on top of what I've done to see how it goes, but I'm not sure my photo skills will be good enough to show what I see (if I see an improvement).

Left early this morning and 3 series looked lovely and shiny after yesterday's session, shame the 5 hours I spent driving it today meant I could only see the shine on the bonnet...


----------



## country boy

I'm planning on using wet glaze and BH together.BH for its filling ability then go over the top of it with WG to give that wetter look rather than the more reflective look that BH gives.


----------



## chillly

yetizone said:


> I used this glaze for the first time this afternoon.  How can I put it? Well, I bought one bottle but I wish I'd bought a crate…!!! :lol:
> 
> Its very good. It adds a little depth and wetness to the paint, in a similar way to Megs #7 - only without the faff. On a well prepped surface you will not see a night and day difference, but I did see a slight richness and deeper lustre to the paint that wasn't there before. I really like the effect, both on solid black and on red. Applied by hand I did find it a little harder to work into the paint than expected, but once the MF pad was moving the Wet Glaze spreads and melts into the paint like melted butter. Once clear-ish its worked in and ready to move on to the next area. It hazes in a few minutes and then is ready for removal. Very easy to buff leaving a slick surface, reminiscent of the slippery finish left by Menz Powerlock of all things, but not quite as slick. :thumb:
> 
> I used it by hand on the Polo and DA on the Passat. With both techniques the glaze was a breeze to use.
> 
> One tip though, I found it helpful to flip the MF cloth regularly when buffing as it can clog pretty quickly and leave some glaze residue. I used roughly three to four cloths per car when wiping down.
> 
> This glaze is going to be one valuable product for Show and Shine competition entrants at this years car shows :thumb:
> 
> Pix aded


Yummy :argie::thumb:


----------



## skorpios

Super nice! :thumb:
Car looks like a million $!!! :doublesho

Sorry, but I didn't catch the product. Which is it?


----------



## simonjj

skorpios said:


> Super nice! :thumb:
> Car looks like a million $!!! :doublesho
> 
> Sorry, but I didn't catch the product. Which is it?


----------



## gar1380

tried it today , pics not the best but ok


----------



## tzotzo

skorpios said:


> Super nice! :thumb:
> Car looks like a million $!!! :doublesho
> 
> Sorry, but I didn't catch the product. Which is it?


Proedre ayto einai to glaze.










I used it today, via machine on a finishing pad. Leave the surface really really smooth. mf towel was slipping on the hood.

Thanx Simon Top Service.


----------



## ChrisST

Mine turned up at lunchtime so it would have been rude not to..










Will post up more in The Showroom later :thumb:


----------



## DD1

Well give my bottle a go today and very very pleased with the results :thumb:

Forgot to take a pic outside so this one in the garage will have to do


----------



## stonejedi

I think I will have to be getting some of this stuff looks superb:thumb:.


----------



## chillly

You guys have to see this its Stunning!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257703


----------



## ChrisST

Thanks Chillly.


----------



## chillly

ChrisST said:


> Thanks Chillly.


No thankyou chris:thumb: Car looks stunning mate and ive now looked at your showroom thread at least 10 times

Chris is it me but does 4 Grins  resemble your car :thumb:


----------



## Meirion658

How does this work with the carlack twins and Collinite? Will the Colli strip it off?


----------



## OldskoolRS

Meirion658 said:


> How does this work with the carlack twins and Collinite? Will the Colli strip it off?


Being a newby I have to say I'm not 100% sure how I would know, but I put Wetglaze 2.0 on first then 476S on top on my 3 series BMW that I posted a picture of a page or two back. The shine looks fantastic, though to be fair it's a 7 week old car, so it should, but the WG really added to it.

I'm going to do my Z3 with it and my Mr's Chilli red Mini with it as soon as I have time. :buffer:


----------



## NoSaint

I covered my car with 2 coats of the stuff today. Last week it had some AutoGlym UDS applied so I wasn't expecting anything major, and while I was working my way around I didn't see any major change - the car did look a little more glossy, but that was all. By the time I got to the bonnet however the sun had moved and it was clear which half of the bonnet I'd done first  

I'll need go get some photos, but it's really made the flake in the black metallic pop. Indeed, before today I hadn't appreciated that the car was quite so sparkley!

The only problem I had was running out of polishing sponges, my "helper" having dropped them all on the ground, and I had to finish it off with a cloth. I went through more product on the last quarter of the car than the rest of it as a result. However, he is only 5 so I can forgive him


----------



## deegan1979

used mine today for the first time, used a meguirs microfibe applicator at first but found it to be a bit dense and hard to spread nicely so switched to a finer mf pad which worked great. also it took a while to realise just how little to use, after maybe ten mins id sussed that a pea sized drop was good for a quarter of my focus bonnet at a time, all good as its gunna last a fair while! its great to buff off too. in short i love this product!


----------



## ROMEYR32

Ordered last night, looking forward to trying this


----------



## s.bailey

I'm really pleased this product is picking up a following, I used mine 2 weeks ago after taking a punt and am so impressed how easy it is to use, how well C1.5 sat under and on top of it and how well the gloss is lasting....great product!!!


----------



## chillly

s.bailey said:


> I'm really pleased this product is picking up a following, I used mine 2 weeks ago after taking a punt and am so impressed how easy it is to use, how well C1.5 sat under and on top of it and how well the gloss is lasting....great product!!!


Awesome dude:thumb: Have you found its good on all colours mate?


----------



## s.bailey

chillly said:


> Awesome dude:thumb: Have you found its good on all colours mate?


I'm not a Pro dude so only using on my white Megane, but seeing as it's difficult to get a good gloss on white even with good prep I fond this sitting between coats of C1.5 just looks awesome!
:thumb:


----------



## chillly

s.bailey said:


> I'm not a Pro dude so only using on my white Megane, but seeing as it's difficult to get a good gloss on white even with good prep I fond this sitting between coats of C1.5 just looks awesome!
> :thumb:


Sorry mate looking at the gloss on your car i thought you were a pro. How do you like the C1.5 working with WG2 mate easy ?


----------



## traplin

well I've bit the bullet...will let you guy know how I get on with it!


----------



## s.bailey

chillly said:


> Sorry mate looking at the gloss on your car i thought you were a pro. How do you like the C1.5 working with WG2 mate easy ?


Haha you are my new best friend!! :thumb:

That was after a wash, cleanse with Prime then 2x C1.5, Wet Glaze 2.0 and another C1.5 on top to lock it all in.

Just goes to show how good the prep products, glaze and sealant are!!

Holding up very well still getting great sheeting from the C1.5 and the gloss hasn't dropped off at all yet after 2 weeks that I can see, and I've jetwashed it about 4-5 times since then as I park in a train station car park so like to get all the crap off ASAP...


----------



## Tinyflier

I succumbed to the rave reviews and ordered some for my Trophy Blue MGZT (on which I intend to break my "DA Virginity" over Easter weekend).

Plan is a DA correction (Menzerna 203S), Wet Glaze 2.0 then Auto Finesse Tough Coat and Wet Glaze 2.0 on top.

David


----------



## kev999

Chaps got wg2 last week so i gave the car 2 coats of wg2 then a coat of ag hd,and the difference is unreal for a silver car,left the car a week before washing and it still feels very slick,heres a couple of pics after said wash.


----------



## deegan1979

has anyone sussed out how long this lasts when applied over a wax or sealant?


----------



## stolt

hmm, still waiting for mine to arrive, for those who have got it, how long did it take for it to turn up?


----------



## deegan1979

stolt said:


> hmm, still waiting for mine to arrive, for those who have got it, how long did it take for it to turn up?


think mine was 3 days mate


----------



## Tinyflier

Ordered on Tuesday - arrived on Thursday.

David


----------



## simonjj

stolt said:


> hmm, still waiting for mine to arrive, for those who have got it, how long did it take for it to turn up?


All orders are shipped within 24 hours of receipt (except weekends ) and sent second class unless otherwise requested, could you PM or email with your details.

Many thanks.

Simon - [email protected]


----------



## pxr5

Just ordered some - couldn't resist


----------



## RedCloudMC

Have to say I'm loving this product. Combined with Prima Amigo it is eye popping! Will try over Black Max at the weekend weather allowing bit so far I think this is a must have in a detailer's collection.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979

have any of u used this as an lsp? not sure if i should apply my wax after or try it on its own


----------



## s.bailey

deegan1979 said:


> have any of u used this as an lsp? not sure if i should apply my wax after or try it on its own


You can use it over your LSP but not as an LSP as it is a pure glaze.

Personally I have been laying down 2 layers of my LSP then 2 of Wet Glaze then 1 more LSP to lock it in to last as long as the LSP on top does. So I have looks and deep down protection.

In the summer months I will just put LSP and then the glaze and hopefully get by with some QD and a top up of glaze summer permitting.

:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979

s.bailey said:


> You can use it over your LSP but not as an LSP as it is a pure glaze.
> 
> Personally I have been laying down 2 layers of my LSP then 2 of Wet Glaze then 1 more LSP to lock it in to last as long as the LSP on top does. So I have looks and deep down protection.
> 
> In the summer months I will just put LSP and then the glaze and hopefully get by with some QD and a top up of glaze summer permitting.
> 
> :thumb:


ok so easter weekend im gunna be using p1 then prima amigo and r222 concours look wax, i was planning on using 2 coats of wetglaze after the amigo only as the r222 only lasts a month so im told, meaning ill be rewaxing/topping up every month, so should i also put wetglaze on after the 2 coats of r222? or is it pointless


----------



## stolt

Wax Attack said:


> All orders are shipped within 24 hours of receipt (except weekends ) and sent second class unless otherwise requested, could you PM or email with your details.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Simon - [email protected]


hi simon pm just sent over with my details

thanks


----------



## chillly

Wow what a thread:argie:


----------



## chillly

deegan1979 said:


> ok so easter weekend im gunna be using p1 then prima amigo and r222 concours look wax, i was planning on using 2 coats of wetglaze after the amigo only as the r222 only lasts a month so im told, meaning ill be rewaxing/topping up every month, so should i also put wetglaze on after the 2 coats of r222? or is it pointless


No idea mate but i would love to see the afters :argie::argie:


----------



## deegan1979

chillly said:


> No idea mate but i would love to see the afters :argie::argie:


lol ok ill post up the afters pics. hoping itl look brill as my car is ford electric orange and sparkles beutifully even now before the detail


----------



## simonjj

Wet Glaze 2.0 is temporarily out of stock due to the huge demand and a couple of European resellers coming on board.
We have a large order currently being prepared but won't recieve this for a couple of weeks.
We have a few bottles coming over from the US so will have a limited amount of stock in a day or two.
Many thanks for all your orders and interest in Wet Glaze 2.0
Simon


----------



## yetizone

Chilly - What have you started :lol: :thumb:


----------



## chillly

yetizone said:


> Chilly - What have you started :lol: :thumb:


:lol::lol:

Dont know about the tanker drivers going on strike but if we dont hurry up and get wetglaze detailers will be striking :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Simon sort it out :devil::thumb::wave:


----------



## simonjj

chillly said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Dont know about the tanker drivers going on strike but if we dont hurry up and get wetglaze detailers will be striking :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Simon sort it out :devil::thumb::wave:


Don't worry i'm on the case. 

Simon


----------



## OldskoolRS

chillly said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Dont know about the tanker drivers going on strike but if we dont hurry up and get wetglaze detailers will be striking :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Simon sort it out :devil::thumb::wave:


Maybe if they go on strike they could wetglaze their tankers while they're off the road. :buffer:

I'm lucky as I panic bought a bottle last week I was smugly putting it on my cars until the weather turned in the last few days...I've done my whole company car with it (6 week old 3 series in metallic grey...it looks like it's had a few extra layers of clearcoat now), tried a bit on the boot of my 'toy' Z3 (metallic Topaz blue) and on my OH's Chilli Red Mini's bonnet. I'm impressed with the results on all of them. One day I'm going to try it on my black RS2000 too, but that could take longer than queing up for petrol did last week (for some ).


----------



## Grommit

I want to try this shnizzle!!


----------



## chillly

OldskoolRS said:


> Maybe if they go on strike they could wetglaze their tankers while they're off the road. :buffer:
> 
> *I'm lucky as I panic bought a bottle last week* I was smugly putting it on my cars until the weather turned in the last few days...I've done my whole company car with it (6 week old 3 series in metallic grey...it looks like it's had a few extra layers of clearcoat now), tried a bit on the boot of my 'toy' Z3 (metallic Topaz blue) and on my OH's Chilli Red Mini's bonnet. I'm impressed with the results on all of them. One day I'm going to try it on my black RS2000 too, but that could take longer than queing up for petrol did last week (for some ).


*I'm lucky as I panic bought a bottle last week*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## IanG

Used mine today and I'm feel impressed with the gloss it gives the paint

Britmax Black Max then Wet Glaze 2.0 topped with Britemax Vantage :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Looking very good :thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS

Couldn't work on the car(s) today as we have visitors coming and the OH wanted me to help clean the place up. So I used WG on the kitchen cupboard doors, but only the top ones. Can you see the extra shine/darker colour in this picture?  I just used AG quick detailer on the rest...


----------



## fabiano

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho
:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST

OldskoolRS said:


> Couldn't work on the car(s) today as we have visitors coming and the OH wanted me to help clean the place up. So I used WG on the kitchen cupboard doors, but only the top ones. Can you see the extra shine/darker colour in this picture?  I just used AG quick detailer on the rest...


That is quality mate :lol:
The only problem is, it looks better than my RS  Another coat going on this weekend I think....


----------



## OldskoolRS

ChrisST said:


> That is quality mate :lol:
> The only problem is, it looks better than my RS  Another coat going on this weekend I think....


Trouble is it looks much better than my RS and that's going to need more than a 5 minute buff with WG.


----------



## ChrisST

OldskoolRS said:


> Trouble is it looks much better than my RS and that's going to need more than a 5 minute buff with WG.


Yeah, that looks like at least 6 minutes worth 
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## msb

Wet glaze is back in stock, short supply by all accounts, ordered some looks very impressive


----------



## IanG

msb said:


> Wet glaze is back in stock, short supply by all accounts, ordered some looks very impressive


You won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## simonjj

I have just received a small delivery from the US in advance of my main order which will hopefully be with me within the next 2 weeks. 
Simon


----------



## fabiano

Ordered


----------



## -J-

Mine arrived yesterday, hope to have a play with it over the weekend.


----------



## IanG

Did you add them with the img codes?


----------



## M3simon

Has everybody been applying this by hand?
Is this product any better if applied with a DA?


----------



## ChrisST

Yeah, all done by hand so far mate. If i get a chance over the weekend i will try it by DA.


----------



## OldskoolRS

I applied it to my OH's Mini bonnet using my rotary with a black 3M pad, but I did the kitchen doors by hand.  I've just ordered a DAS6Pro so will try that later this week on my Z3.


----------



## 0770rich

Big thanks to Simon for dealing with my emails regarding ordering this product. First class service.


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## sm81

ColinA5 said:


> :doublesho OMG :doublesho
> 
> Just applied one layer of Wet Glaze 2.0 to my Silver Audi and can say this has left the finish looking like a shimmering pool of mercury, no joke...
> 
> This is he best shine I have ever achieved in my 33 years on this planet.
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Any pics?
I have notice Colin A5 that you have use so many products and very offen you change your favorite. Why is that? Have you try Bodywrap?


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## stangalang

Any better?


----------



## ColinA5

This is the best I can do, lots of dark cloud at the moment.

The finish looks 1000x better than this!


----------



## sm81

ColinA5 said:


> Like most of us I think!
> 
> Lately I have tried some great new products, all offering significant benefits over other products I have tried in the past.
> 
> At the moment C1.5 and Wet Glaze 2.0 are my two favourites on Silver.


That's true. Have you tried Bodywrap?
Your car looks amazing!!


----------



## stangalang

Now its working, wwet glaze topped with midnight sun


----------



## chillly

Wow :argie::argie::argie: That looks photo shopped matt its that nice:thumb:. Just think how much better it will look when you correct the paint to:lol::wave:


----------



## stangalang

chillly said:


> Wow :argie::argie::argie: That looks photo shopped matt its that nice:thumb:. Just think how much better it will look when you correct the paint to:lol::wave:


I never can quite find the correct smiley for you Gary. :lol:


----------



## chillly

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Swell.gr

Wet Glaze 2.0 then CG Celeste V2 . Next morning the same combination once again.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259520


----------



## chillly

:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider

This looks like an awesome product ! All the cars look great ! :argie:

Unfortunately I was too late and its currently sold out.
Planned to give the RS a proper detail next week but now without Wet Glaze


----------



## cheekymonkey

Ghostrider said:


> This looks like an awesome product ! All the cars look great ! :argie:
> 
> Unfortunately I was too late and its currently sold out.
> Planned to give the RS a proper detail next week but now without Wet Glaze


wax attack now have some in stock :thumb:


----------



## msb

cheekymonkey said:


> wax attack now have some in stock :thumb:


looks like they sold out quickly, ordered mine quickly whilst they had some


----------



## Derekh929

Yes stock all gone till next week i believe only had a few bottles in they said this time big order next time


----------



## Ghostrider

My plan was to lay down some layer of wet glaze and topped with HD Nitro Seal...
I know it could top the NS with the WG but I want to see how the NS perform


----------



## Tinyflier

OMG!!! This stuff is stupidly shiny and even more stupidly slippery!!!!!

I spent about 9 hrs today washing, de-iron, machine polish and just couldn't wait until tomorrow to put this on. I never tried any other glaze so can't compare but as I was buffing it off I couldn't stop grinning... IT IS AWESOME!

I applied this, the Auto Finesse Tough Coat then another glaze layer... will post a pic tomorrow - too cream crackered to hold camera tonight!

David


----------



## M3simon

ChrisST said:


> Yeah, all done by hand so far mate. If i get a chance over the weekend i will try it by DA.


If applying with a DA, any particular pad in mind. I was thinking of Lake Country, CCS Blue Final Finish Pad?


----------



## stangalang

Anything with zero cut simon, so you can layer it :thumb:


----------



## M3simon

stangalang said:


> Anything with zero cut simon, so you can layer it :thumb:


Thanks.


----------



## ChrisST

Yeah, I was thinking of using my Hex-Logic red pad. Don't think I'm going to get chance though


----------



## Paddy_R

ChrisST said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of using my Hex-Logic red pad. Don't think I'm going to get chance though


Was thinking the same. I've even secured used of a very large shed so i may get it on tomorrow. I'll post pics if I get it done.


----------



## M3simon

Paddy_R said:


> Was thinking the same. I've even secured used of a very large shed so i may get it on tomorrow. I'll post pics if I get it done.


I'm thinking of 2 coats of wetglaze followed by 2 coats of Zanio Z2
:detailer:


----------



## deegan1979

Roll on tmrw, electric orange paint, p1 then 2 coats of prima amigo, 2 coats of wetglaze 2.0 and lastly r222 concours wax, I'll post some pickiest if I can still use my arm.lol


----------



## cheekymonkey

deegan1979 said:


> Roll on tmrw, electric orange paint, p1 then 2 coats of prima amigo, 2 coats of wetglaze 2.0 and lastly r222 concours wax, I'll post some pickiest if I can still use my arm.lol


will look awsome.


----------



## chillly

deegan1979 said:


> Roll on tmrw, electric orange paint, p1 then 2 coats of prima amigo, 2 coats of wetglaze 2.0 and lastly r222 concours wax, I'll post some pickiest if I can still use my arm.lol


:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R

I don't know if two coats of amigo will add anything as it has cleaners and may remove the previous layer. However today I used one coat of prima amigo followed by two coats of wet glaze 2.0 (both applied via DA) then one coat of Swissvax BoS on the car and I have to say I looks excellent. I'll try to get a few pics up tomorrow.

Edit: the pics I promised. Don't do it justice to be honest as it was very very dull but i still think it looks great.


----------



## yetizone

Some lovely looking finishes on display courtesy of Wet Glaze 2.0, especially the kitchen treatment by OldskoolRS :thumb: :lol:

Being Easter weekend, I've given the Polo its post winter full spring clean, which naturally has involved some Wet Glaze 2.0..! Paint has had a full decontamination, then revived with Werkstat Carnauba Prime via DA. Then, you guessed it a layer of WG2, followed by Werkstat Jett, then more WG2 and then another coat of Jett. I feel one more coat of Glaze and Jett will be enough for the summer :lol:

Very pleased with the result - it really is a superb product and in combination with the Werkstat Carnauba kit, its the best the Polo has ever looked -and that includes using Zaino and the classic Clearkote Red Mouse Glaze / Vics Concours combo 

EDIT: Just locked the Polo away in the garage and under the fluorescent lights I can only describe the paint finish as appearing like its been dipped in oil - its that wet looking. Not super glossy like Zaino, just a very deep wet rich finish. Will try and get some pix up in the am if my photography skills are up to the job :thumb:

So its the morning and here are the pix  ...


----------



## ronwash

Just applyed 2 layers of WG over a 2 month old Z vintage[lsp],
car [metallic orange pug] looking phenomenal.
a BIG thanx to simon for selling us the good stuff..


----------



## fulcrumer

used to today - 2 coats over AF Spirit - good stuff!!!


----------



## kev999

Anybody know how long it lasts before needing topped up.


----------



## Derekh929

yetizone said:


> Some lovely looking finishes on display courtesy of Wet Glaze 2.0, especially the kitchen treatment by OldskoolRS :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Being Easter weekend, I've given the Polo its post winter full spring clean, which naturally has involved some Wet Glaze 2.0..! Paint has had a full decontamination, then revived with Werkstat Carnauba Prime via DA. Then, you guessed it a layer of WG2, followed by Werkstat Jett, then more WG2 and then another coat of Jett. I feel one more coat of Glaze and Jett will be enough for the summer :lol:
> 
> Very pleased with the result - it really is a superb product and in combination with the Werkstat Carnauba kit, its the best the Polo has ever looked -and that includes using Zaino and the classic Clearkote Red Mouse Glaze / Vics Concours combo
> 
> EDIT: Just locked the Polo away in the garage and under the fluorescent lights I can only describe the paint finish as appearing like its been dipped in oil - its that wet looking. Not super glossy like Zaino, just a very deep wet rich finish. Will try and get some pix up in the am if my photography skills are up to the job :thumb:
> 
> So its the morning and here are the pix  ...


What can you say speechless stunning result car looks fantastic , the wheel look new, can is ask how many miles and how new it is as looks brand new , very impressed with that.


----------



## msb

yetizone said:


> Some lovely looking finishes on display courtesy of Wet Glaze 2.0, especially the kitchen treatment by OldskoolRS :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Being Easter weekend, I've given the Polo its post winter full spring clean, which naturally has involved some Wet Glaze 2.0..! Paint has had a full decontamination, then revived with Werkstat Carnauba Prime via DA. Then, you guessed it a layer of WG2, followed by Werkstat Jett, then more WG2 and then another coat of Jett. I feel one more coat of Glaze and Jett will be enough for the summer :lol:
> 
> Very pleased with the result - it really is a superb product and in combination with the Werkstat Carnauba kit, its the best the Polo has ever looked -and that includes using Zaino and the classic Clearkote Red Mouse Glaze / Vics Concours combo
> 
> EDIT: Just locked the Polo away in the garage and under the fluorescent lights I can only describe the paint finish as appearing like its been dipped in oil - its that wet looking. Not super glossy like Zaino, just a very deep wet rich finish. Will try and get some pix up in the am if my photography skills are up to the job :thumb:
> 
> So its the morning and here are the pix  ...


That looks absolutley stunning:argie::argie:
Can't wait for my delivery of wet glaze next week


----------



## yetizone

Derekh929 said:


> What can you say speechless stunning result car looks fantastic , the wheel look new, can is ask how many miles and how new it is as looks brand new , very impressed with that.


Thanks for the kind comments guys - much appreciated. :thumb: Car is nine months old, a daily drive and has covered 4K miles. Just garaged at night. It was extensively machine polished (Megs 105 & 205) upon arrival as it already had swirls on the paint from the dealer prep 

Since then its had Zaino, Menz Powelock, Red Mouse Glaze and Vics Concours as LSP's. I think I've found my fav combination now though - well for summer anyways. 

Edit: One advantage of the VW Monza wheels being that they are very easy to clean - I can just about get my hand into the gap and wipe the inside of the rim.


----------



## Derekh929

yetizone said:


> Thanks for the kind comments guys - much appreciated. :thumb: Car is nine months old, a daily drive and has covered 4K miles. Just garaged at night. It was extensively machine polished (Megs 105 & 205) upon arrival as it already had swirls on the paint from the dealer prep
> 
> Since then its had Zaino, Menz Powelock, Red Mouse Glaze and Vics Concours as LSP's. I think I've found my fav combination now though - well for summer anyways.
> 
> Edit: One advantage of the VW Monza wheels being that they are very easy to clean - I can just about get my hand into the gap and wipe the inside of the rim.


Would not mind sum pics of your garage set up at the rear of the car as looks great and tidy, looking for idea's for more storage shelves i have Stanley wall and bottom units byt they are full of my DIY gear as do a far bit of that:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

yetizone said:


> Some lovely looking finishes on display courtesy of Wet Glaze 2.0, especially the kitchen treatment by OldskoolRS :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Being Easter weekend, I've given the Polo its post winter full spring clean, which naturally has involved some Wet Glaze 2.0..! Paint has had a full decontamination, then revived with Werkstat Carnauba Prime via DA. Then, you guessed it a layer of WG2, followed by Werkstat Jett, then more WG2 and then another coat of Jett. I feel one more coat of Glaze and Jett will be enough for the summer :lol:
> 
> Very pleased with the result - it really is a superb product and in combination with the Werkstat Carnauba kit, its the best the Polo has ever looked -and that includes using Zaino and the classic Clearkote Red Mouse Glaze / Vics Concours combo
> 
> EDIT: Just locked the Polo away in the garage and under the fluorescent lights I can only describe the paint finish as appearing like its been dipped in oil - its that wet looking. Not super glossy like Zaino, just a very deep wet rich finish. Will try and get some pix up in the am if my photography skills are up to the job :thumb:
> 
> So its the morning and here are the pix  ...


yeti
simply an amazing finish enough said:thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Derekh929 said:


> Would not mind sum pics of your garage set up at the rear of the car as looks great and tidy, looking for idea's for more storage shelves i have Stanley wall and bottom units byt they are full of my DIY gear as do a far bit of that:thumb:


No probs - I did a garage renovation thread about a year ago, just after we moved into the current pad. Here's the linky :thumb: ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192489&highlight=garage+makeover

Most of the shelving was based around IKEA IVAR shelves that were originally used in my home office, but were surplus. The kitchen style units were home made items out of 12mm MDF and a 30mm section timber frame. Built like an outhouse they would survive several direct nuclear strikes 

Here's a half way through shot..










And a finished..


----------



## Guest

the new glaze looks good,think i will get some when its back in stock


----------



## Derekh929

yetizone said:


> No probs - I did a garage renovation thread about a year ago, just after we moved into the current pad. Here's the linky :thumb: ...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192489&highlight=garage+makeover
> 
> Most of the shelving was based around IKEA IVAR shelves that were originally used in my home office, but were surplus. The kitchen style units were home made items out of 12mm MDF and a 30mm section timber frame. Built like an outhouse they would survive several direct nuclear strikes
> 
> Here's a half way through shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a finished..


Thanks for the link very helpfull and looks great i may add


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## chillly

yetizone said:


> Some lovely looking finishes on display courtesy of Wet Glaze 2.0, especially the kitchen treatment by OldskoolRS :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Being Easter weekend, I've given the Polo its post winter full spring clean, which naturally has involved some Wet Glaze 2.0..! Paint has had a full decontamination, then revived with Werkstat Carnauba Prime via DA. Then, you guessed it a layer of WG2, followed by Werkstat Jett, then more WG2 and then another coat of Jett. I feel one more coat of Glaze and Jett will be enough for the summer :lol:
> 
> Very pleased with the result - it really is a superb product and in combination with the Werkstat Carnauba kit, its the best the Polo has ever looked -and that includes using Zaino and the classic Clearkote Red Mouse Glaze / Vics Concours combo
> 
> EDIT: Just locked the Polo away in the garage and under the fluorescent lights I can only describe the paint finish as appearing like its been dipped in oil - its that wet looking. Not super glossy like Zaino, just a very deep wet rich finish. Will try and get some pix up in the am if my photography skills are up to the job :thumb:
> 
> So its the morning and here are the pix  ...


:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## s.bailey

ColinA5 said:


> OK, I have had chance to do a 50/50 comparison between Wetglaze 2.0 and Prima Amigo on my A5 bonnet.
> 
> Prep for the whole bonnet was a P1 polish then a wipe down with a IPA/Water/Detergent mix.
> 
> Left side had one coat of Wetglaze 2.0 followed by one coat of C1.5. The right side had one coat of Amigo and one coat of Epic.
> 
> The Wetglaze/C1.5 combination wins on ease of application, Epic for example needed 45mins of curing time...
> 
> Looks wise the Amigo/Epic combination wins just, they both look better than anything I have tried in the past on my silver paint but the Amigo/Epic combo just looked brighter and a little wetter and also felt much slicker.
> 
> Amigo/Epic also wins by a mile in beading and sheeting, the water sheeted of in half the time compared to the Wetglaze/C1.5.
> 
> I am told that the durability of the Amigo/Epic combo should beat the Wetglaze/C1.5 by some margin, I will update you on this!
> 
> I will try and post a vid up tomorrow on the water sheeting, Epic is EPIC!
> 
> Thanks to Spoony for the Amigo/Epic recommendation. :thumb:


Hmmm not quite a comparison between WetGlaze 2.0 and Amigo when you've put 2 different LSP's over the top......

interested to hear about the durability though as Epic is supposed to be around 5-6 months, the same as C1.5 but as you know yourself C1.5 is so easy to slap a layer on chances of someone not topping it up in that 6 months is pretty slim.

:thumb:


----------



## chillly

ColinA5 what are you doing to my WG thread:lol:


----------



## kev999

Anybody got any ideas on durability,whether used under a lsp or on top of a lsp?


----------



## traplin

ColinA5 said:


> OK, I have had chance to do a 50/50 comparison between Wetglaze 2.0 and Prima Amigo on my A5 bonnet.
> 
> Prep for the whole bonnet was a P1 polish then a wipe down with a IPA/Water/Detergent mix.
> 
> Left side had one coat of Wetglaze 2.0 followed by one coat of C1.5. The right side had one coat of Amigo and one coat of Epic.
> 
> The Wetglaze/C1.5 combination wins on ease of application, Epic for example needed 45mins of curing time...
> 
> Looks wise the Amigo/Epic combination wins just, they both look better than anything I have tried in the past on my silver paint but the Amigo/Epic combo just looked brighter and a little wetter and also felt much slicker.
> 
> Amigo/Epic also wins by a mile in beading and sheeting, the water sheeted of in half the time compared to the Wetglaze/C1.5.
> 
> I am told that the durability of the Amigo/Epic combo should beat the Wetglaze/C1.5 by some margin, I will update you on this!
> 
> I will try and post a vid up tomorrow on the water sheeting, Epic is EPIC!
> 
> Thanks to Spoony for the Amigo/Epic recommendation. :thumb:


Not a great comparison in my eyes. The only variables in a comparison should be the products being compared. Should have taken your observations prior to applying the LSPs


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## s.bailey

ColinA5 said:


> P.S, I did compare Amigo again Wetglaze 2.0 before LSP.
> 
> They looked near identical...


So what's the comparison, C1.5 versus Epic??


----------



## msb

ColinA5 said:


> P.S, I did compare Amigo again Wetglaze 2.0 before LSP.
> 
> They looked near identical...


will be doing a similar comparison myself, big fan of amigo but wetglaze looks equally impressive, hopefully it should arrive in the next day or so, can't wait to give it a go:thumb:


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## traplin

ColinA5 said:


> It is down to criteria, mine being to find a glaze & sealant/LSP combo :thumb:


Fair enough mate but then u need 4 samples really...each glaze with each LSP :thumb: if u really want to find the best combo. All good though and ot having a dig


----------



## Russ and his BM

Colin, I appreciate your efforts, mate. 

How dare you burst the hype bubble? Hype? On this forum? NEVER!


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## Crash Master

Any 50/50 pics?


----------



## s.bailey

ColinA5 said:


> Glaze & LSP combo, locking in that shine!
> 
> Simple enough for you mate :thumb:


So will you be doing a WG2.0 with Epic and Amigo with C1.5 then to get the full comparison? :thumb::thumb:


----------



## country boy

I dont think you should look at it as which glaze to use between Amigo and WG as they would look great used in conjunction with each other,then your LSP of choice.


----------



## msb

My wetglaze arrived today, need to clay and da the test car first though


----------



## Spyke

Where did you buy it from? Cant find any stock!


----------



## m00k

mine arrived today aswell 

hopefully get a layer on the mondeo tomorro, maybe even treat the calibra aswell!!!

ordered from waxattack but there is no more stock till the main order comes in, think theyre possibly the only supplier at the mo?


----------



## s.bailey

Spyke said:


> Where did you buy it from? Cant find any stock!


http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=wet-glaze-2-0-stock-coming-soon

:thumb:


----------



## simonjj

We are expecting a large delivery within the next 2 weeks and will put a post up when it arrives, we have also taken on a couple more resellers in Greece and Spain.

We will be keeping larger stock levels in future to ensure we don't run out again.

Many thanks for all the interest and orders.
Simon


----------



## Derekh929

Wax Attack said:


> We are expecting a large delivery within the next 2 weeks and will put a post up when it arrives, we have also taken on a couple more resellers in Greece and Spain.
> 
> We will be keeping larger stock levels in future to ensure we don't run out again.
> 
> Many thanks for all the interest and orders.
> Simon


Simon look forward to giving this ago when in and some of the PakShak MF give me a shout and i will Pop an order in thanks Derek


----------



## simonjj

Derekh929 said:


> Simon look forward to giving this ago when in and some of the PakShak MF give me a shout and i will Pop an order in thanks Derek


Hi Derek, i'll PM when items are in :thumb:
Simon


----------



## chillly

Like wise simon let me know when my Flex is on its way then i can put funds in your account:thumb:


----------



## uberwax

This sounds very interesting, is it similar to the old danase wet glaze?


----------



## chillly

Im waiting to apply mine with one of these http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...3ZzxBw&usg=AFQjCNGGzLKPi205v6Zw86szs4tst3e8Fw


----------



## simonjj

uberwax said:


> This sounds very interesting, is it similar to the old danase wet glaze?


"Originally known as Danase Wet Glaze (DWG) Wet Glaze 2.0 was reformulated and released in May 2010 by The Detail Shoppe. Bob of Danase Detailing Supply had been working on an improved version of the already popular Danase Wet Glaze before closing to pursue other interests. The Detail Shoppe acquired the base formula from Bob and began the process of finishing it. While doing this they knew that Danase Wet Glaze had a strong following and was the leader among glazes in the industry due to its easy application and removal, dripping wet looks and its unique ability to be layered with synthetic paint sealants and carnauba waxes."

More here...
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1128

Simon


----------



## stangalang

chillly said:


> Im waiting to apply mine with one of these http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...3ZzxBw&usg=AFQjCNGGzLKPi205v6Zw86szs4tst3e8Fw


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ronwash

chillly said:


> Im waiting to apply mine with one of these http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...3ZzxBw&usg=AFQjCNGGzLKPi205v6Zw86szs4tst3e8Fw


I can understand you..


----------



## chillly

stangalang said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


And i think your one of the very few who has one to mate Correct??


----------



## stangalang

chillly said:


> And i think your one of the very few who has one to mate Correct??


Worth every penny chilll, unlike any other machine on the Market. The best of both worlds NOT a compramise :buffer:


----------



## uberwax

Wax Attack said:


> "Originally known as Danase Wet Glaze (DWG) Wet Glaze 2.0 was reformulated and released in May 2010 by The Detail Shoppe. Bob of Danase Detailing Supply had been working on an improved version of the already popular Danase Wet Glaze before closing to pursue other interests. The Detail Shoppe acquired the base formula from Bob and began the process of finishing it. While doing this they knew that Danase Wet Glaze had a strong following and was the leader among glazes in the industry due to its easy application and removal, dripping wet looks and its unique ability to be layered with synthetic paint sealants and carnauba waxes."
> 
> More here...
> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1128
> 
> Simon


ahh cheers simon,

thought it was, i am a avid user of the origional danase wet glaze, and still have a couple of bottles from when i ordered up a bulk lot from danase just before he shut up shop


----------



## Meirion658

Simon, 

Mine arrived today just in time as I was intending to give the car a good of clean today and all. 

Thanks 
Great service


----------



## josadler

chillly said:


> Im waiting to apply mine with one of these http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...3ZzxBw&usg=AFQjCNGGzLKPi205v6Zw86szs4tst3e8Fw


You won't regret Your purchase, it's my favourite machine ( i own 4).


----------



## OldskoolRS

Had a play with my new DAS6Pro tonight and gave this panel two coats of WG and finished with 476S. The only place I could find with good lighting was my downstairs loo (as I've fitted LED downlights), so please excuse the odd photo. 










It's the little front 'wing' panel behind the front wheel on my Z3.


----------



## chillly

OldskoolRS said:


> Had a play with my new DAS6Pro tonight and gave this panel two coats of WG and finished with 476S. *The only place I could find with good lighting was my downstairs loo *(as I've fitted LED downlights), so please excuse the odd photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the little front 'wing' panel behind the front wheel on my Z3.


Only on DW would we go to these lengths to help each other out :thumb::thumb:


----------



## m00k

i had a play with mine too well pleased altho i put a layer on my mondeo then it had an absolute downpour... will the WG2 have survived this or will it have been lost in the water?

when it dried up i wiped car down and put some 5050 CG wax on top?


----------



## OldskoolRS

chillly said:


> Only on DW would we go to these lengths to help each other out :thumb::thumb:


I spent a fortune earlier this year replacing downlights with good (but expensive) LED ones so I figure I might as well make use of them for DW's benefit. 

@ Mook, I think the WG would have survive rain, but as you can layer it, you can always put another coat on top before waxing.


----------



## m00k

aye i cudnt be arsed layering again after doing the calibra and being scundered by rain... i was in my slippers so just fired the 5050 on and hoped for the best...

nice finish tho!!!


----------



## m00k

copied and pasted



m00k said:


> Finally got round to using it today
> 
> Calibra has been in storage for guts of 18 months till i brought it out to tax and mot enda last month but had only time to give it a quick wash and coat of petes 53
> 
> So liked look of wet glaze 2 and fired a coat on followed by a coat of chem guys 5050 and another wet glaze on top for good measure...
> 
> A little 'thicker' in texture than i expected but spreads easily and thinly and doesnt need much to do a whole car...
> 
> Did the whole car at once then went back to the start and began to buff off and very easy to wipe off, no need for mad pressure few wipes and its gone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then... mondeo had a quick enhancement polish about a month ago and again had a coat of 5050 recently so fired a layer of race glaze on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately it began to downpour as i finished so this was all i got in pics
> 
> def a good wee product, easy to use and adds depth and gloss... well pleased


----------



## OldskoolRS

Quick question: I use a foam applicator to apply WG but find it hard to clean the foam afterwards as WG is quite greasy. Is it OK just to bag the foam and use it the next time or is there something I can clean the foam with?


----------



## cheekymonkey

its fine to put it in a plastic bag till next time


----------



## kev999

Anybody got any update on durability.


----------



## Derekh929

kev999 said:


> Anybody got any update on durability.


Stock update more important for me


----------



## cheekymonkey

kev999 said:


> Anybody got any update on durability.


you must remember its not designed as a stand alone product, i have used it on top of a sealant and a wax but as for durability dont know as theres the sealant/wax under it. but as a rough guide probably around 3 to 4 wks in good weather


----------



## simonjj

Derekh929 said:


> Stock update more important for me


It should be with me next week :thumb:

Simon


----------



## tzotzo

Derekh929 said:


> Stock update more important for me


it turns out its more difficult to find wet glaze bottle than an olympic games ticket...


----------



## Derekh929

tzotzo said:


> it turns out its more difficult to find wet glaze bottle than an olympic games ticket...


Well that will be good news for Simon when they arrive as my Olympic tickets never did arrive :thumb:


----------



## fabiano

had no change to try it in the last weeks... so I would like to play with it tomorrow.

My car has a 2 month old Zymol Royale coat...
would you do 1-2 wet glaze coats over it and then a new layer of Royale or what do you think is the best way to deal with the wax and the glaze?


----------



## m00k

also any issues with use in direct sunlight?


----------



## s.bailey

m00k said:


> also any issues with use in direct sunlight?


Only issue I found in direct sunlight was I got a little sweaty on the head! :thumb:


----------



## m00k

yeah was sunny today and cudnt help but throw a coat on mrs's m3... its looking so rich and deep, well pleased!!


----------



## OldskoolRS

m00k said:


> yeah was sunny today and cudnt help but throw a coat on mrs's m3... its looking so rich and deep, well pleased!!


Stop rubbing it in.  I got home early today hoping I could do a few more panels on my Z3 with my DAS6Pro and then top up with WG...it's rained cats and dogs the whole afternoon. 

Nice beading on the car though (476S over WG2)


----------



## cheekymonkey

...it's rained cats and dogs the whole afternoon. 

fook thats no good for your paint work :lol::lol:


----------



## chillly

s.bailey said:


> Only issue I found in direct sunlight was I got a little sweaty on the head! :thumb:


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## fabiano

fabiano said:


> had no change to try it in the last weeks... so I would like to play with it tomorrow.
> 
> My car has a 2 month old Zymol Royale coat...
> would you do 1-2 wet glaze coats over it and then a new layer of Royale or what do you think is the best way to deal with the wax and the glaze?


No one? :wave:


----------



## cheekymonkey

personally i'd remove the royale and start a fresh


----------



## fabiano

Did it 

Old coat of royale
+ One coat of wet glaze by DA
+ One coat of royale

I love wet glaze.... It's soooooooooooo wet


----------



## stolt

i put some wet glaze over the top of tough coat, then finished off with some zaino z8 qd after it rained!!!

really happy with it, being a first time user, loved the easy on and off, didnt think it would work it was easy.


----------



## s.bailey

stolt said:


> i put some wet glaze over the top of tough coat, then finished off with some zaino z8 qd after it rained!!!
> 
> really happy with it, being a first time user, loved the easy on and off, didnt think it would work it was easy.


Cracking depth and gloss on that colour! :thumb:


----------



## stolt

s.bailey said:


> Cracking depth and gloss on that colour! :thumb:


yeah i'm really happy with, will definately order another bottle when stock is in again. I'm happy as i didnt think i would get much out of grey but looks very glossy today, had a couple stop and look at the car, which is always good!! lol

just heard that rain is forecast for the majority of next week!


----------



## s.bailey

Yeah same here with White but in between layers of Gtechniq C1.5 I've never had so much depth on my motor!

Yep the next 5 days on every weather site I've tried, but then they said that today in Chelmsford and it's been sunny all day bar a shower.

Did you top the WG2.0 with anything or leave as is?


----------



## stolt

s.bailey said:


> Yeah same here with White but in between layers of Gtechniq C1.5 I've never had so much depth on my motor!
> 
> Yep the next 5 days on every weather site I've tried, but then they said that today in Chelmsford and it's been sunny all day bar a shower.
> 
> Did you top the WG2.0 with anything or leave as is?


didnt notice you were close to me, yeah we had the odd shower but wasnt too bad today. i topped the WG with zaino z8, which i love and looks good too.


----------



## s.bailey

stolt said:


> didnt notice you were close to me, yeah we had the odd shower but wasnt too bad today. i topped the WG with zaino z8, which i love and looks good too.


Ah sorry yeah you said that, that WG2.0 will hang around for a while under the Zaino, it's still going under my C1.5 after 4 weeks 2 washes, a week of rain and about 5 BP high pressure jet washes! :thumb:


----------



## stolt

s.bailey said:


> Ah sorry yeah you said that, that WG2.0 will hang around for a while under the Zaino, it's still going under my C1.5 after 4 weeks 2 washes, a week of rain and about 5 BP high pressure jet washes! :thumb:


yeah, trouble is i got into this detailing lark because i wanted a nice shiny car, now i seem addicted to trying different products and seeing how the combinations work! lol trouble is i dont have enough paintwork to try all these products out on.


----------



## s.bailey

stolt said:


> yeah, trouble is i got into this detailing lark because i wanted a nice shiny car, now i seem addicted to trying different products and seeing how the combinations work! lol trouble is i dont have enough paintwork to try all these products out on.


Ha I think everyone on here will say the same, personally I came here coz I'm trying to wean myself of crack! :lol::thumb:

Actually this is probably more expensive!


----------



## ShaunButton

checked on waxattack.co.uk a few times now and its been out of stock.
anyone know where else i can buy this?

only heard positive feedback on the product so would you recommend it for a panther black fiesta?

thanks.


----------



## cheekymonkey

ShaunButton said:


> checked on waxattack.co.uk a few times now and its been out of stock.
> anyone know where else i can buy this?
> 
> only heard positive feedback on the product so would you recommend it for a panther black fiesta?
> 
> thanks.


should be back in stock some time this week


----------



## NoSaint

I have to love what it does for the flake on my black Exeo:



With just a wax before it looked, well, flat black even in direct sunlight.


----------



## chillly

stolt said:


> i put some wet glaze over the top of tough coat, then finished off with some zaino z8 qd after it rained!!!
> 
> really happy with it, being a first time user, loved the easy on and off, didnt think it would work it was easy.


Awesome dude :thumb::argie:


----------



## stolt

chillly said:


> Awesome dude :thumb::argie:


cheers, thats now my screen saver, missus things i'm sad keep staring at it, but i cant get over how shiny it is. was even telling someone at work to get some as it looks really good and he has a pearl blue car so will really show that paintwork to its best.


----------



## M3simon

M3simon said:


> I'm thinking of 2 coats of wetglaze followed by 2 coats of Zanio Z2
> :detailer:


Any body tried Zanio on top yet?


----------



## Blueberry

Topped my Wolf's BW with 2 coats of Wetglaze and added a definite glossy wetness. The following day did 356 miles to Shrewsbury and back through some torrential rain and loads of road spray. After all those motorway miles I was amazed how clean it still looked. Everything just ran straight off. Beading was quite impressive too.👍


----------



## stolt

M3simon said:


> Any body tried Zanio on top yet?


i pit some Z8 over my r32, pictures a few posts above, was going to try Z2 but ran out of time.


----------



## Poul

*Waitin*

Found out they will ship to denmrk, cant wait to get it on the car and see for myself how god it is. It should be ein stock next week they say.


----------



## B200CDI

Any updates on stock arriving?


----------



## mr.t

I PROMISED myself..buy nomore stuff...buy nomore stuff....im going to get some of this wet glaze stuff haha.


----------



## Hercs74

I was exactly the same as Mr T.... I promised myself I had everything I needed, but when I saw Wet Glaze 2.... Well I keep refreshing the order page so when its in stock i can get me some....!!!!!


----------



## simonjj

Slight delay i'm afraid, i should now have stock by 7 / 8th May.
Simon


----------



## mr.t

Wax Attack said:


> Slight delay i'm afraid, i should now have stock by 7 / 8th May.
> Simon


Thats okcant use it til the weather gets better


----------



## sirkuk

Hercs74 said:


> I was exactly the same as Mr T.... I promised myself I had everything I needed, but when I saw Wet Glaze 2.... Well I keep refreshing the order page so when its in stock i can get me some....!!!!!


Same boat. I've already got unused glazes too 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Wax Attack said:


> Slight delay i'm afraid, i should now have stock by 7 / 8th May.
> Simon


oh dear i needed for May day weekend as planned a big detail for the mini , new plans needed know


----------



## Hercs74

Derekh929 said:


> oh dear i needed for May day weekend as planned a big detail for the mini , new plans needed know


That's of it's not raining, freezing cold or snowing... Hope u got heated garage...!!! 😉

My next house is going to have a large double garage with internal drainage and heating....!!!!

Best continue with the lottery 😃

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Hercs74 said:


> That's of it's not raining, freezing cold or snowing... Hope u got heated garage...!!! 😉
> 
> My next house is going to have a large double garage with internal drainage and heating....!!!!
> 
> Best continue with the lottery 😃
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apart from the internal drainage all sorted :thumb:


----------



## DD1

Tomorrow is the 7th we need more Wet Glaze 2.0 :buffer:


----------



## Derekh929

Yes it would be good if i could get for next weekend work to do


----------



## mr.t

just realised wet glaze 2 isnt a spray on.for some reason i thought it was a spray on product like a detailer.So does it take long to apply and buff off?


----------



## will3232

DD1 said:


> Tomorrow is the 7th we need more Wet Glaze 2.0 :buffer:


+1 :buffer: Need some wet glaze in my life!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## country boy

I applied two layers of this over my LSP (Menz Powerlock) then put on a layer of Dodo Purple Haze.All i can say is WOW,never seen my car look so wet and really darkened the finish.Be great if they could adapt this product into a QD spray as well.


----------



## Hercs74

Any updates on WET GLAZE availability yet... Still showing out of stock and lots of people want it..... Including me.....!!!!!!


----------



## s.bailey

Jesus still no stock on this, I have a bottle which is about 3/4 full...............bidding starts at £50 :thumb:


----------



## sm81

country boy said:


> I applied two layers of this over my LSP (Menz Powerlock) then put on a layer of Dodo Purple Haze.All i can say is WOW,never seen my car look so wet and really darkened the finish.Be great if they could adapt this product into a QD spray as well.


How long I must wait if I top Powerlock to Wet glaze?
Is 30-60 min enough? Does it add anything of look doing so?


----------



## stonejedi

Wet glaze 2 any news on stock?


----------



## Hercs74

Ive e-mailed WAX ATTACK... !!! Awaiting a response... Soon as I hear anything I'll let you all know....!!!!!


----------



## cheekymonkey

i'm sure Simon will let use know when he has any news. Until he takes delivery its out of his hands.


----------



## simonjj

Just checked the tracking and my delivery will be arriving at East Midlands Airport today, hopefully it will be out for delivery tomorrow, not long now.
Simon


----------



## stolt

i reckon your clear what you have coming in and have to reorder. lol


----------



## simonjj

stolt said:


> i reckon your clear what you have coming in and have to reorder. lol


Next orders already placed :thumb:


----------



## chillly

Going by the responses in this thread it seems WG 2.0 has pushed the boundries again. New better products being made thats what we like on DW. Nice one Simon :thumb:


----------



## GHST

Wet glaze 2.0 over Zaino Z2


----------



## eatcustard

I want some now..."stamps feet"


----------



## sm81

sm81 said:


> How long I must wait if I top Powerlock to Wet glaze?
> Is 30-60 min enough? Does it add anything of look doing so?


Does anybody has experience of this combo?


----------



## cheekymonkey

sm81 said:


> How long I must wait if I top Powerlock to Wet glaze?
> Is 30-60 min enough? Does it add anything of look doing so?


i have no idea about that combo but thats half the fun isn't it' trying products and combinations. give he powerlock an hour then put the wet glaze on. I must say though it would be better the other way round, although WG can go on top of an lsp it is better used under it lasts longer as well.


----------



## simonjj

*Wet Glaze 2.0 is now back in stock, we also have some offers with PakShak towels / applicators.
Many thanks for your patience.

Simon
www.waxattack.co.uk*


----------



## moonstone mo

Purchased:thumb:

When will the orders be shipped simon?


----------



## simonjj

moonstone mo said:


> Purchased:thumb:
> 
> When will the orders be shipped simon?


Tomorrow, 
Thank you for your order mo 

Simon


----------



## bildo

Seems to have already sold out without the PakShak stuff, so ordered with it, this stuff better be impressive since it's now cost me £24.50!


----------



## Derekh929

Order in Simon and thanks for the discount on the Wheel MF top bloke for sticking the deal on thanks


----------



## Derekh929

bildo said:


> Seems to have already sold out without the PakShak stuff, so ordered with it, this stuff better be impressive since it's now cost me £24.50!


In to early he was just updating the deals he promised in thread:thumb:
but the Pakshak MF are meant to be excellent so you won't be disapointed


----------



## Hercs74

Ordered mine... But didn't see deals 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo

Derekh929 said:


> In to early he was just updating the deals he promised in thread:thumb:
> but the Pakshak MF are meant to be excellent so you won't be disapointed


Haha typical, just my luck, and there was me thinking it was flying off the shelves and I needed to get in there quick!


----------



## simonjj

Sorry Bill, i thought if i did it the other way people would buy just the bottle then see offers had appeared and feel they had missed out.
Simon


----------



## B200CDI

Ordered. £4 p&p is a bit steep though for second class non recorded. Hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## simonjj

Hercs74 said:


> Ordered mine... But didn't see deals 😁
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want i can refund your order and you can re-order?

Simon


----------



## Derekh929

B200CDI said:


> Ordered. £4 p&p is a bit steep though for second class non recorded. Hope it lives up to the hype!


To be fair i try to order foam pads today and was quoted £6 plus Vat and i have a business not detailing related and postage gone through the roof


----------



## simonjj

B200CDI said:


> Ordered. £4 p&p is a bit steep though for second class non recorded. Hope it lives up to the hype!


Royal mail second class for this weight is now £3.50 plus the packaging, unfortunately postage has just gone up, cost stays the same though (£4) for multiple items.

Simon


----------



## B200CDI

My snipe at postage cost was aimed at royal mail not you Simon. I know they have increased the cost a lot lately. 
Looking forward to trying it now, and then next time I'll buy in bulk


----------



## simonjj

B200CDI said:


> My snipe at postage cost was aimed at royal mail not you Simon. I know they have increased the cost a lot lately.
> Looking forward to trying it now, and then next time I'll buy in bulk


No problem, not taken that way at all :thumb:


----------



## DD1

Just ordered my second bottle :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74

Wax Attack said:


> If you want i can refund your order and you can re-order?
> 
> Simon


Simon you are a true Gent.. I've sent you a PM...

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatcustard

Just ordered, come on postman


----------



## josadler

Can You use Wetglaze under FK1000 or Collinite 915?
My question is the following: don't You remove a part from the wetglaze and the gloss/wet effect when applying FK1000 or Colli 915?


----------



## will3232

What is the flake pop like with wet glaze 2.0? Have a performance blue fiesta st and am looking at getting wet glaze but want to be sure its worth it.


----------



## cheekymonkey

josadler said:


> Can You use Wetglaze under FK1000 or Collinite 915?
> My question is the following: don't You remove a part from the wetglaze and the gloss/wet effect when applying FK1000 or Colli 915?


colli/fk1000 are both solvent heavy and do tend to remove what is already on the paint. you can give it 2 coats of WG before and apply the colli/fk very lightly and in a single stroke and it should be fine


----------



## cheekymonkey

will3232 said:


> What is the flake pop like with wet glaze 2.0? Have a performance blue fiesta st and am looking at getting wet glaze but want to be sure its worth it.


its brilliant for flake pop, it really makes the flake eeerrrrrrrrm pop


----------



## will3232

Ok, sounds great. Thanks for letting me know  :buffer:


----------



## josadler

cheekymonkey said:


> colli/fk1000 are both solvent heavy and do tend to remove what is already on the paint. you can give it 2 coats of WG before and apply the colli/fk very lightly and in a single stroke and it should be fine


Is Naviwax also solvent based?


----------



## OldskoolRS

I put 476S over my Wetglaze 2.0 it seemed to go on OK and buffed off easily (I didn't leave it for too long). How would I know if it had removed the WG? 

I am looking into buying a sealant to use on my main car on top of WG and was thinking of one of the GTecniq ones (C1 I think). Am I likely to have issues using this over WG?

I've still got 95% in my bottle of Wet Glaze 2.0 due to the rubbish weather I haven't been able to use any lately since my initial first test. :wall:


----------



## waxy

josadler said:


> Is Naviwax also solvent based?


Yes,quite heavy like Collinite.


----------



## josadler

What kind of waxes are best suited for WG?


----------



## Derekh929

josadler said:


> What kind of waxes are best suited for WG?


Seen AF Spirt and Britemax Vantage onto and WG2 ontop look at SWELL the detailer looked fantastic


----------



## cheekymonkey

josadler said:


> Is Naviwax also solvent based?


yea naviwax is solvent heavy.


----------



## Swell.gr

today's work ...

Wet Glaze 2.0 + Swissvax Shield + Wet Glaze 2.0


----------



## cheekymonkey

josadler said:


> What kind of waxes are best suited for WG?


most waxes are fine with WG or any other glaze for that matter. the problem lies with the solvent heavy LSP's. solvents are by course a cleaner so in a solvent heavy LSP there is a good chance you will remove any product placed on the paint previously. Its not all down to how much pressure you use ether as solvents dissolve other products just by coming into contact with them, like tardis does with tar.


----------



## Derekh929

Swell.gr said:


> today's work ...
> 
> Wet Glaze 2.0 + Swissvax Shield + Wet Glaze 2.0


Thats what i mean stunning IMHO still liked the Mini better never seen a wetter look on here amazing imho thanks


----------



## josadler

cheekymonkey said:


> most waxes are fine with WG or any other glaze for that matter. the problem lies with the solvent heavy LSP's. solvents are by course a cleaner so in a solvent heavy LSP there is a good chance you will remove any product placed on the paint previously. Its not all down to how much pressure you use ether as solvents dissolve other products just by coming into contact with them, like tardis does with tar.


Can You avoid this fenomenon by letting WG cure so to speak for a certain time, before applying an LSP



Swell.gr said:


> today's work ...
> 
> Wet Glaze 2.0 + Swissvax Shield + Wet Glaze 2.0


Congratulations, superb wet look


----------



## cheekymonkey

josadler said:


> Can You avoid this fenomenon by letting WG cure so to speak for a certain time, before applying an LSP
> allowing it to cure does help but doesn't eliminate it. what waxes do you have


----------



## josadler

cheekymonkey said:


> what waxes do you have


FK 1000
Collinite 915

and i wanted to buy Naviwax Ultimate, Bouncers, Vic's red or Britemax vantage


----------



## blader1611

Is AG HD wax ok to apply over the top or does it contain too much solvent?


----------



## cheekymonkey

josadler said:


> FK 1000
> Collinite 915
> 
> and i wanted to buy Naviwax Ultimate, Bouncers, Vic's red or Britemax vantage


what colour is your car?


----------



## cheekymonkey

blader1611 said:


> Is AG HD wax ok to apply over the top or does it contain too much solvent?


never had a problem with HD:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

Swell.gr said:


> today's work ...
> 
> Wet Glaze 2.0 + Swissvax Shield + Wet Glaze 2.0


thats 1 hell of a great wet finish


----------



## pxr5

Just ordered another one in case it runs out again - I love wg2. Treated myself to the pakshak mf towel too. sweet.


----------



## josadler

cheekymonkey said:


> what colour is your car?


One silver and the other maya gold


----------



## Hoppo32

I seriously doubt any wax has strong enough carrier solvents and oils to remove WG2, some quick flashing sealents yes but wax probably not.


----------



## DJBAILEY

I agree. Everyone's being overly obsessive worrying about strong carrier solvents.

The paint finish looks optically different with WG2 underneath FK1000p and 915 compared to just FK1000p and 915 alone. To me that means that the WG2 was not removed.

I've used UPGP over WG2 numerous times and that has to have more solvents than those 2 waxes. The paint always looks different with the WG2 underneath


----------



## josadler

What's UPGP?


----------



## DJBAILEY

UPGP Ultima Paint Guard Protection. It is WOWA sealant.

Combined with WG2 makes silver look very wet and glossy


----------



## Hoppo32

Wish the Ultima products were available here in the UK, read some very good things about them.


----------



## josadler

What's WOWA: Wipe On Wipe (off) Away?


----------



## DJBAILEY

wipe on walk away. no buffing required afterward, sealant is self levelling and dries clear. only need to buff if you apply it too thickly and it left a haze.

Optimum Opti-seal
Zaino ClearSeal
Blackfire Crystal Spray seal

are other examples of WOWA sealants


----------



## blader1611

So is Wet Glaze 2 best applied with a DA rather than hand and if so what speed and how long do you work an area?


----------



## DD1

Personally I found it better by hand, not sure what others think


----------



## Will_G

blader1611 said:


> So is Wet Glaze 2 best applied with a DA rather than hand and if so what speed and how long do you work an area?


I've just bought some so dont know the actual practice but according to this

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1142



> Should I apply by hand or machine?
> Applying by hand is fine and when doing this we recommend at least 2 applications to get the most out of the product. Application by machine will give better results with just one application and we recommend a soft finishing/waxing pad at speed setting 3 - 4 via dual action polisher. Wet Glaze 2.0 can be applied via rotary polisher, for this we recommend a low speed of 1000 rpm's or lower.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Hoppo32 said:


> I seriously doubt any wax has strong enough carrier solvents and oils to remove WG2, some quick flashing sealents yes but wax probably not.


products like colli contain far more solvents then any sealant i have used.


----------



## cheekymonkey

DJBAILEY said:


> I agree. Everyone's being overly obsessive worrying about strong carrier solvents.
> 
> The paint finish looks optically different with WG2 underneath FK1000p and 915 compared to just FK1000p and 915 alone. To me that means that the WG2 was not removed.
> 
> I've used UPGP over WG2 numerous times and that has to have more solvents than those 2 waxes. The paint always looks different with the WG2 underneath


its not a case of being overly obsessive. its a fact that FK 1000 and colli are both very solvent heavy and solvents are a natural cleaner. imo why go to the trouble, time and expence to use great products like WG to then top it with such a harsh product like colli. there are better products out there.


----------



## josadler

cheekymonkey said:


> its not a case of being overly obsessive. its a fact that FK 1000 and colli are both very solvent heavy and solvents are a natural cleaner. imo why go to the trouble, time and expence to use great products like WG to then top it with such a harsh product like colli. there are better products out there.


On the WG website, it says you can mix WG with a sealant when applying it. Maybee this is the solution for letting it bind more powerfull.


----------



## cheekymonkey

josadler said:


> On the WG website, it says you can mix WG with a sealant when applying it. Maybee this is the solution for letting it bind more powerfull.


i've been mixing it with wax sealant and finishing polish for a long time. if you use a good sealant that isn't solvent heavy then you don't get that problem


----------



## josadler

cheekymonkey said:


> i've been mixing it with wax sealant and finishing polish for a long time. if you use a good sealant that isn't solvent heavy then you don't get that problem


What finishing polishes have You been mixing it with?


----------



## cheekymonkey

josadler said:


> What finishing polishes have You been mixing it with?


3m ultrafina and menz finish polish. i've also mixed it with a paint cleaner to make a more conventional glaze


----------



## Hoppo32

cheekymonkey said:


> products like colli contain far more solvents then any sealant i have used.


Opti-Seal is far more solvent heavy than Colli, it has to be by nature to flash in seconds like it does.


----------



## DJBAILEY

cheekymonkey said:


> its not a case of being overly obsessive. its a fact that FK 1000 and colli are both very solvent heavy and solvents are a natural cleaner. imo why go to the trouble, time and expence to use great products like WG to then top it with such a harsh product like colli. there are better products out there.


Then how do you explain that WG2 topped with FK1000P or 915/476S looks different then FK1000P or 915/476S alone? Can't be removing all the WG2 like you suggest. Those solvents aren't there as a cleaner. They are there to keep the wax pliable.

The Collinite manufacturer even says that his waxes are layerable. The 845I is used as a mould release coating. Not sure what they are casting but they believe in the layering of the Colli waxes.


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> I've just bought some so dont know the actual practice but according to this
> 
> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1142


Taken the plunge Will mine is on its way


----------



## Spyke

Mine has just arrived!

Was going to layer with Extreme Elements, do i need to leave it for a while after buffing or is it ok to apply the sealant straight away?


----------



## cheekymonkey

DJBAILEY said:


> Then how do you explain that WG2 topped with FK1000P or 915/476S looks different then FK1000P or 915/476S alone? Can't be removing all the WG2 like you suggest. Those solvents aren't there as a cleaner. They are there to keep the wax pliable.
> 
> The Collinite manufacturer even says that his waxes are layerable. The 845I is used as a mould release coating. Not sure what they are casting but they believe in the layering of the Colli waxes.


i never said the solvent were there to clean, just that a solvent is by nature a cleaner. if you are happy using something which is so harsh then that is up to you. imo there are far better product out there to use.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Spyke said:


> Mine has just arrived!
> 
> Was going to layer with Extreme Elements, do i need to leave it for a while after buffing or is it ok to apply the sealant straight away?


I find if you give it 1/2 hour its better then straight away


----------



## cheekymonkey

can i just say this thread is about wet glaze and not anything else so from now can we stick to wet glaze. there are other threads where other matters can be discussed.


----------



## Spyke

Applied a coat and left it for 20-30mins before applying my sealant, then another coat of WG. Must say i am very very impressed with the results! A friend with the same colour car thought mine was a different shade!


----------



## cheekymonkey

Spyke said:


> Applied a coat and left it for 20-30mins before applying my sealant, then another coat of WG. Must say i am very very impressed with the results! A friend with the same colour car thought mine was a different shade!


it really is a great product


----------



## herbiedacious

it is indeed,l put two coats on today and the wetness is amazing! l havent put an LSP on yet,so there is even more shine to come!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy J

What a monster of a thread!  Its taken me just over 2 hours to read it anyway i just couldn't resist so my order has been placed. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Jammy J said:


> What a monster of a thread!  Its taken me just over 2 hours to read it anyway i just couldn't resist so my order has been placed. Looking forward to trying it.


its all lies :lol:

you wont regret it, its brilliant and so versatile.


----------



## bildo

Mine came today, just when I'd given up all hope the postie turned up about 5pm and said 'Sorry, forgot to drop this off.' Was pretty happy to say the least!

So I'm intending to get up bright and early tomorrow to get the car washed and clayed then a 105/205 combo followed by WG2 and AG HD.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jammy J

> its all lies
> 
> you wont regret it, its brilliant and so versatile


HaHa

Me is getting a little excited now.

Question - Am i best to place this under the LSP which is Werkstat Acrylic?


----------



## Derekh929

Not got mine yet


----------



## B200CDI

Mine arrived sat morning!


----------



## cheekymonkey

Jammy J said:


> HaHa
> 
> Me is getting a little excited now.
> 
> Question - Am i best to place this under the LSP which is Werkstat Acrylic?


not sure not used werkstat so dont know if it will sit on WG or not.


----------



## k9vnd

Going to order up and give this a bash, hopefully the hype about this is more believable than the hype about amigo! tobh that's a way over hyped product!... lol already know my lsp choice after applying this..:doublesho










And.....Ordered:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

Mine has arrived

whats best applicator to apply WG foam or MF?
is there a curing time or buff it off straight away and layer straight away too?


----------



## cheekymonkey

moonstone mo said:


> Mine has arrived
> 
> whats best applicator to apply WG foam or MF?
> is there a curing time or buff it off straight away and layer straight away too?


i've found foam to be the best. microfibre hold on to more of the wet glaze. you can do a panel move on to net then buff of the first or do the hole car. I always give it 1/2 hour before i apply another coat


----------



## blader1611

what kind of delivery time can be expected on this? 

i guess its ok to apply via DA, any instructions\advice?


----------



## cheekymonkey

blader1611 said:


> what kind of delivery time can be expected on this?
> 
> i guess its ok to apply via DA, any instructionsadvice?


its only 2/3 days delivery, and you can apply it by DA or hand. all the instruction you need are on the bottle. If you get stuck or have any questions Simon at wax attack or the guys on here will have an answer for you:thumb:


----------



## bildo

cheekymonkey said:


> all the instruction you need are on the bottle.


I'd disagree with you there, since it mentions amounts for how much to use in 'nickel' and 'dime' iirc.

Not overly useful for 99% of the UK population!


----------



## cheekymonkey

bildo said:


> I'd disagree with you there, since it mentions amounts for how much to use in 'nickel' and 'dime' iirc.
> 
> Not overly useful for 99% of the UK population!


it just takes a bit of common sense to to revert it but to help i put 2 pea size squirts on to a foam applicator. most american products say the same about the nickel and dime:thumb:


----------



## Will_G

If you look at page 1 there is a link to FAQ's about the product that Simon posted up


----------



## Icarus

I have some Wet Glaze 2.0 on order and intend applying by DA. I currently have Sonus SFX -3 & SFX-4 pads. Which do you think would be best to try?


----------



## cheekymonkey

the sfx4 is the better of the 2 mate


----------



## bildo

cheekymonkey said:


> it just takes a bit of common sense to to revert it but to help i put 2 pea size squirts on to a foam applicator. most american products say the same about the nickel and dime:thumb:


Did the same to be safe, but I wasn't playing dumb I genuinely didn't know if they were the size of 1p's or 50p's!


----------



## cheekymonkey

bildo said:


> Did the same to be safe, but I wasn't playing dumb I genuinely didn't know if they were the size of 1p's or 50p's!


i use the same with every product i use and thats pea size blobs. the best way to look at it is you can always add a bit more so start small (eg 1 blob) and add more if needed.


----------



## eatcustard

I have put on 1 coat so far (by hand) and I would say, it is a "little" wetter looking, another coat will go on tomorrow, due to rain today


----------



## bildo

Been busy since Friday working on the car, had other jobs to do though and it's been sat in the garage.

Car was clayed, polished using 105 and 205, IPA wipedown followed by 2 coats of Wet Glaze 2.0. Sadly light was fading fast so not the best pics, ignore the state of the windows, they're covered in dust/marks.


----------



## s.bailey

bildo said:


> I'd disagree with you there, since it mentions amounts for how much to use in 'nickel' and 'dime' iirc.
> 
> Not overly useful for 99% of the UK population!


I googled 'how big is a nickel' 'how big is a dime'
It showed me.
The internet...............it's the future!!!!

:wall::lol:


----------



## Jammy J

Got mine! Just waiting for a nice day now which could be a while up here in Scotland.


----------



## wyliss

Whats the stuff like guys. I've got Red Moose Machine Glaze by Clearkote from a few years ago. Any comparisons?


----------



## cheekymonkey

wyliss said:


> Whats the stuff like guys. I've got Red Moose Machine Glaze by Clearkote from a few years ago. Any comparisons?


there chalk and cheese mate, I fined RMG brilliant on single stage paint esp red.but on 2 stage wet glaze all the way. Another bonus for WG is youcan use it over RMG to dd even more wetness, so its not like you have to disregard the RMG.get it you wont regret it:thumb:


----------



## blader1611

How best to apply wet glaze 2.0 by DA? speed 3? how long should you work it for?


----------



## stonejedi

Just used it today by hand,worked nice and buffed off easy very pleased with the finish I will upload some pics when I can,a highly recommended product.:thumb:.


----------



## cheekymonkey

blader1611 said:


> How best to apply wet glaze 2.0 by DA? speed 3? how long should you work it for?


IMO your better off doing it by hand, there are no abrasives or cleaners.if you want to use a DA then speed 3 will be fine


----------



## Jammy J

Highly recommend this product. Used it for the first time today by hand and its amazing! :argie:


----------



## M3simon

So there's now 49 pages to this thread.
All I would like to know is, do I apply by hand, or apply by machine (DA in my case)
Which is the best finish?
Is there any difference in the finish.


----------



## blader1611

Would it be ok to apply with AG perfect palm?


----------



## stangalang

M3simon said:


> So there's now 49 pages to this thread.
> All I would like to know is, do I apply by hand, or apply by machine (DA in my case)
> Which is the best finish?
> Is there any difference in the finish.


If you are layering apply it by hand. There is nothing o be gained by using a machine IMO just apply by hand gently and evenly


----------



## KDiddy

Will be using wet glaze tomorrow before a coat of AF Desire on top on a brand new S-Line Audi A7.....Phantom Black!!!


----------



## cheekymonkey

M3simon said:


> So there's now 49 pages to this thread.
> All I would like to know is, do I apply by hand, or apply by machine (DA in my case)
> Which is the best finish?
> Is there any difference in the finish.


pitty you didn't read the post 2 up from yours the answer is there:thumb:


----------



## josadler

I applied the first coat of WG yesterday on my silver car after cleaning it with Carlack NSC.
Sofar it doesn't look much wetter then the wetness Carlack already left . Today I will try another coat along with the LSP.


----------



## RVAlfa

M3simon said:


> .................
> All I would like to know is, do I apply by hand, or apply by machine (DA in my case)
> .......


I used this by machine (DA) today and this was the result :doublesho


----------



## Icarus

First time use of the WG this afternoon. Gave an instant gloss/wetness by both hand application and DA using SFX 4 pad. As previously said, easy on and easy off.


----------



## Hercs74

Hi Everyone.... Like some of you, and also me being a 6 month amatuer, I purchased WET GLAZE 2.0 as it seemed DW members had a great deal of confidence in this product... Everything I have purchased in my collection has been through comments / threads placed on this site.

I used WET GLAZE 2.0 for the first time yesterday... I posted a thread of my proud work... I am some what a little disappointed by the results.. I was hoping there would be a little improvement on the vehicles shine... There was however no difference and I was hoping that maybe some of you could look at my other thread and maybe provide me with a little assistance / advice I'd be really grateful...

He is the thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265848&page=2

Thanks again....

:thumb::buffer::wave:


----------



## fabiano

which order would you prefere?

polish
wetglaze
royale

or

polish
hd cleanse
wetglaze
royale

or?

will just finish to polish my car today and I'm not sure whats the best way to include wet glaze this process...


----------



## Swift Sport 60

Tried this on the passenger side of my car today, I was going to do the rest but it needs a polish first and lost interest after doing one side so i applied the wet glaze using a rotary and waxed with dodo juice supernatural.

Have to say im really impressed by it, i cant believe how easy it is to wipe off, I swear the residue could just be blown off.:lol:

Got some crappy pics with my phones crappy camera and you can see in the first pic the difference between the front bumper and wing, they look like different colours. The wet glaze has definately made the colour more vibrant and glossy.


----------



## stolt

i tried wet glaze again today, it had vics concours on it about a couple of weeks back and it looked good in the sun....


----------



## Derekh929

Looking very nice and great flake pop


----------



## PaulinLincs

Used this over auto balm and the results are stunning on flat black. Does what it says on the tin. Got 3 coats on now and my car looks oily wet. Very impressed.


----------



## Swell.gr

Wet Glaze 2.0 & RaceGlaze Black Label

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266395


----------



## Pavlosgreece

Swell.gr said:


> Wet Glaze 2.0 & RaceGlaze Black Label
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266395


:argie::argie::argie: Very Nice Reflections!!!!!

I cant wait to test it in my car!!!!


----------



## chillly

Swift Sport 60 said:


> Tried this on the passenger side of my car today, I was going to do the rest but it needs a polish first and lost interest after doing one side so i applied the wet glaze using a rotary and waxed with dodo juice supernatural.
> 
> Have to say im really impressed by it, i cant believe how easy it is to wipe off, I swear the residue could just be blown off.:lol:
> 
> Got some crappy pics with my phones crappy camera and you can see in the first pic the difference between the front bumper and wing, they look like different colours. The wet glaze has definately made the colour more vibrant and glossy.


:argie::argie: Has to be product of the year already!! Well done waxattack :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Swell.gr said:


> Wet Glaze 2.0 & RaceGlaze Black Label
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266395


Stunning nothing else need be said


----------



## msb

Seriously as good a wetglaze is i can't believe how long this threads gone on for, the suppliers must be loving it


----------



## condition1

Just found this thread 

I have not bought anythign for over a week so I'm thinking of getting some of this. Would this be ok?

Black metalic car.

Poorboys BH
Wetglase 2
Jetseal 109 or CG V7 or Gtechniq C2 

when will some more be in stock?


----------



## sirkuk

condition1 said:


> Just found this thread
> 
> I have not bought anythign for over a week so I'm thinking of getting some of this. Would this be ok?
> 
> Black metalic car.
> 
> Poorboys BH
> Wetglase 2
> Jetseal 109 or CG V7 or Gtechniq C2
> 
> when will some more be in stock?


I imagine Wet Glaze makes Poorboys somewhat redundant although it does offer some filling. Give it a go and see how you get on  I may have a bottle of WG I may part with. Depends how I get on with it over the weekend if the weather allows. It didn't quite achieve what I wanted on top of my LSP but going to try it underneath next on freshly clayed paint with a different applicator.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## martyp

msb said:


> Seriously as good a wetglaze is i can't believe how long this threads gone on for, the suppliers must be loving it


My thoughts exactly! :doublesho

It really is a superb product so no surprise of its following I suppose. :thumb:


----------



## Matt93

where can i get this


----------



## Derekh929

Matt93 said:


> where can i get this


Wax Attack will sort you out


----------



## Matt93

Right so currently i use 

ag srp or uds
ag egp
then ag hd wax


Where would this go/replace in this process?

Thanks


----------



## cheekymonkey

the great thing with WG is how versatile it is, it can go on after the SRP or after EGP. personally i would give 2/3 coats after the EGP and before the HD


----------



## simonjj

Wet Glaze 2.0 will be back in stock within the next 2 weeks, many thanks for all your orders and fantastic feedback / pictures.
Simon


----------



## Matt93

cheekymonkey said:


> the great thing with WG is how versatile it is, it can go on after the SRP or after EGP. personally i would give 2/3 coats after the EGP and before the HD


Ah righty, thanks 



Wax Attack said:


> Wet Glaze 2.0 will be back in stock within the next 2 weeks, many thanks for all your orders and fantastic feedback / pictures.
> Simon


Is it okay to order or do I need to wait until you actually have it?

Thanks


----------



## simonjj

Matt93 said:


> Ah righty, thanks
> 
> Is it okay to order or do I need to wait until you actually have it?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Matt, i won't take payment until i have it in stock but i will drop you a PM before i make it available to order on my site.
All the best.
Simon


----------



## Matt93

Wax Attack said:


> Hi Matt, i won't take payment until i have it in stock but i will drop you a PM before i make it available to order on my site.
> All the best.
> Simon


Ah right that's great  Thanks


----------



## condition1

Wax Attack said:


> Wet Glaze 2.0 will be back in stock within the next 2 weeks, many thanks for all your orders and fantastic feedback / pictures.
> Simon


Hi Simon

is Jetseal 109/ CG V7 or Gtechniq V3 ok over the top of it?


----------



## chillly

Just about used my first bottle and still cant get over how good wetglaze 2.0 is:argie::thumb: Has to be product of the year for sure.


----------



## mistryn

Any idea how long this will take to come back into stock?


----------



## simonjj

mistryn said:


> Any idea how long this will take to come back into stock?


My order has been in for a while now but as has been said before Wet Glaze 2.0 is made in quite small volumes and not just a re-badged mass produced product.
David the manufacturer of Wet Glaze 2.0 from The Detail Shoppe in the US has now stopped taking direct orders ( http://www.wetglaze.com/purchase.html ) in a bid to expedite Distributor orders. 
I hope to have stock very soon and will post on here as soon as i do.
Sorry for the delay.

Simon


----------



## mistryn

Thanks for the info Simon, Its just that my car is going to be used as for a wedding on the 15th July and was hoping to have to some before then


----------



## caipen

I hope to (O;


----------



## filippo89

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## mjn

Again, somebody else waiting to order this and give it a try!


----------



## Matt93

WaxAttack, did you ever get any more of this? I've been checking my pm's with hope for the last few days


----------



## Swell.gr

my latest combo with Zaino Z5 + Wet Glaze 2.0 + RaceGlaze Black Label :thumb:










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271475


----------



## simonjj

Again all, sorry for the delay but i am in the hands of the manufacturer in the US, good news is i had confirmation on Tuesday that my order was now at the top of the pile so despatch is imminent. I will update this thread and mail/PM/text all those who have enquired when stock arrives.

The Wet Glaze 2.0 / PakShak MF kits will also be running again when my stock arrives.

There will also be some fantastic Flex Rotary and DA offers in the next fews days aswell :thumb:

Simon


----------



## wyliss

I'll have a bottle when it comes into stock please.
:thumb:


----------



## mr.t

is this glaze a quick product on and off?or do you have to let it settle?i currently use meg 7 which im impressed with but does take abit of time so i dont know if this wet glaze 2 is going to benefit me in anyway.


----------



## simonjj

mr.t said:


> is this glaze a quick product on and off?or do you have to let it settle?i currently use meg 7 which im impressed with but does take abit of time so i dont know if this wet glaze 2 is going to benefit me in anyway.


Hi mr T,
Extract from my site:

_The new version is slightly thicker so use 2 penny size drops on your machine pad or hand applicator. Once the product begins to spread it will keep spreading and you can actually cover more area than the original. Wet glaze can be layered right away and gets better with multiple applications!

*Removal is just as easy! Wet Glaze can be applied and instantly removed or you can do the entire vehicle and then remove.* During testing Wet Glaze was applied and left for 8 hours before removal and it came off just as easy as it did during instant removal. Wet Glaze is very easy to apply and remove! Anyone can use this glaze with great results._

Link to webpage:
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=1142

Simon


----------



## PaulinLincs

mr.t said:


> is this glaze a quick product on and off?or do you have to let it settle?i currently use meg 7 which im impressed with but does take abit of time so i dont know if this wet glaze 2 is going to benefit me in anyway.


I can glaze my Saab with wet glaze on and off in 15 mins .


----------



## cheekymonkey

mr.t said:


> is this glaze a quick product on and off?or do you have to let it settle?i currently use meg 7 which im impressed with but does take abit of time so i dont know if this wet glaze 2 is going to benefit me in anyway.


I know what you mean about #7 and wet glaze is sooooooo easy to use and remove, i think it should be in everyone collection:thumb:


----------



## Raymond Lin

Hmmm, I'd love to try this product too ! Looks interesting


----------



## Matt93

I hope you placed a large order....demand seems high!!!!!!!! Need to get my hands on it! lol


----------



## simonjj

Matt93 said:


> I hope you placed a large order....demand seems high!!!!!!!! Need to get my hands on it! lol


I have indeed :thumb:


----------



## mistryn

getting me excited there as soon as I saw a new post had been made in this thread and saw your username I thought its back in stock :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

I finally ordered and received this product and I'm VERY pleased! It looks fantastic over Opti-Coat 2.0 even if I'm going to have to reapply it every time it rains since nothing sticks to the OC. lol


----------



## Matt93

[email protected] said:


> I finally ordered and received this product and I'm VERY pleased! It looks fantastic over Opti-Coat 2.0 even if I'm going to have to reapply it every time it rains since nothing sticks to the OC. lol


How and where did you order? Wax Attack is still OOS


----------



## mr.t

Sounds a impressive product.I think il get some. Meguiars 7 is a top product but takes time and patience.Sounds like this will do the same job but quicker especialy when you have a show to go too. Is this glaze designed for light and dark colors?


----------



## mistryn

Matt93 said:


> How and where did you order? Wax Attack is still OOS


+1 i have been waiting almost a month now for it to come back into stock

Is there any other stokists in the UK?
Desparate to try some


----------



## country boy

Anyone tried mixing this product with an LSP yet?


----------



## shaunwistow

Any comparison on looks V Prima Amigo?


----------



## ChrisST

shaunwistow said:


> Any comparison on looks V Prima Amigo?


Really not much in it to be honest mate, both are fantastic and both add a great 'wet look' to the paint. Great flake pop on metallic/pearl too. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

shaunwistow said:


> Any comparison on looks V Prima Amigo?


as stated not much in it between amigo and WG when there both use as 1 coat. the diffrence is amigo contains cleaners so you can only apply 1 coat, WG has no cleaners or abrasives so can be layered and when you have 3 coats of WG on it gets the upper hand on amigo. it can also go on top of a wax or sealant:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST

Both threads..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257703

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264687&highlight=in+pursuit+of+wetness


----------



## chillly

Simon ive run out of WG 2.0 mate and you are showing no stock ??


----------



## Matt93

any morestock?


----------



## -Raven-

shaunwistow said:


> Any comparison on looks V Prima Amigo?


WG2.0 won't darken paint like Amigo does. WG2.0 goes nice over Amigo, it adds to the gloss a bit, without taking away anything from it.

If I could only have one for looks, Amigo easily for me. I just love the darkening effect it has on black paint. :thumb:


----------



## msb

-Raven- said:


> WG2.0 won't darken paint like Amigo does. WG2.0 goes nice over Amigo, it adds to the gloss a bit, without taking away anything from it.
> 
> If I could only have one for looks, Amigo easily for me. I just love the darkening effect it has on black paint. :thumb:


Tend to agree amigo is going to always be my choice until something much better comes along, which i suspect could be a while
Wetglaze is still a good product though:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

-Raven- said:


> WG2.0 won't darken paint like Amigo does. WG2.0 goes nice over Amigo, it adds to the gloss a bit, without taking away anything from it.
> 
> If I could only have one for looks, Amigo easily for me. I just love the darkening effect it has on black paint. :thumb:


ive used WG and it darkened paint, you have to remember its not limited to just 1 coat like amigo. use 2 or 3 layers if you want to darken the paint. added wetness :thumb:


----------



## nyrB

*Does anyone know if The Detail shoppe (http://www.thedetailshoppe.com/) across the pond is still operating. I ordered & paid for wet glaze 2.0 due to it being out of stock in the UK, they took the money (Paypal) I heard nothing so I sent several e-mails asking for a delivery update but nothing. After a couple of choicely worded e-mails nothing, so I informed Paypal who took up a dispute While waiting for a reply I tried the site again & find the domain name up for sale, & none of the links work! Does any member have any information that may help throw some light on the situation.
The annoying thing is I so wanted to try this product!!*


----------



## simonjj

Yes the David is still operating, Wet Glaze 2.0 site: http://www.wetglaze.com/index.html
I spoke to David a week ago and have had an email from him a few days ago, he can be a bit hard to get hold of at times - i'll drop him an email tonight and highlight your post to him. He has stopped selling direct to end users at present to concentrate on reseller orders.
Simon


----------



## Derekh929

Wax Attack said:


> Yes the David is still operating, Wet Glaze 2.0 site: http://www.wetglaze.com/index.html
> I spoke to David a week ago and have had an email from him a few days ago, he can be a bit hard to get hold of at times - i'll drop him an email tonight and highlight your post to him. He has stopped selling direct to end users at present to concentrate on reseller orders.
> Simon


Wow Simon sold out again good work


----------



## simonjj

Derekh929 said:


> Wow Simon sold out again good work


Hi Derek, i've been out for a few weeks now, i have a large order placed which should be on it's way to me very soon.
Simon


----------



## nyrB

*Thanks Simon for the info.
It may be a little late to stop the paypal process as this has been going on for some time. I did ask him to at least reply to one e-mail with just a sorry or some such thing.
I do really appreciate your loyalty & the fact that you are going to take the trouble to contact him on my behalf.
It's really not the money as it's only $24:00 or so, it's the principle of not replying even if he has stopped dealing with Joe Public*


----------



## simonjj

It's here!!
Wet Glaze 2.0 is now back in stock, there are also a few kits with PakShak microfibres offering a discount over individual prices.
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc_product_category=glaze

Simon


----------



## geoff.mac

Ordered :thumb: 

Cheers Simon for the email, looking forward to giving this a try 

Geoff


----------



## wyliss

What sort of protection properties do this product offer?
Also if no protection is already on the car what is longevity like?
Cheers


----------



## 3R PROJECT

The only thing i have not tried yet is to spread it on bread . Add some to ultrafina se , then layer it by itself add a layer of four star polycharged upp then add one more layer of WG and follow that by inviting friends , family and neighbours and take tons of pictures ! As for durability , try taking it of your hands and application pad first . Not even 80celsious water and detergent faces it !


----------



## wyliss

So it does have protection levels then?


----------



## wyliss

Oder placed. Also gone for some Showroom FX QD. Any reviews on this QD?


----------



## RobDom

Ordered one. So hard to get hold of just had to get one now!


----------



## ajfoggy

Ordered thanks!


----------



## chillly

Wetglaze also needed here please Mr jarvis:thumb::wave:


----------



## MickChard

Ordered mine last night! Really excited to try this!


----------



## 2Buckets

Ordered today :thumb:

cheers,

Pete.


----------



## Spoony

wyliss said:


> Oder placed. Also gone for some Showroom FX QD. Any reviews on this QD?


Brilliant QD this!


----------



## cheekymonkey

Spoony said:


> Brilliant QD this!


better then vics?


----------



## 2Buckets

2Buckets said:


> Ordered today :thumb:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Pete.


WG2 arrived today, cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## chillly

This has to be product of the year surley :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Spoony

cheekymonkey said:


> better then vics?


Nope! Vics is my favourite bar none


----------



## fabiano

nearly a year is gone... I just thought I will use it to expand my protection over the winter

existing wax coat
+ Wet Glaze
+ Wax


but my actual question is: do you guys still use this product or is the hype over and WG gather dust ? ;-)


----------



## Spoony

I don't really use it, I still prefer prima amigo but wet glaze is still a great product.


----------



## Blueberry

They don't sell it anymore. I got a bottle, used once. Not overly fussed on it TBH.


----------

